# Lets talk about the ibanez rga121



## mystix

This is a fantastic guitar for sure. But I've owned 5 of these and sold every one. I have one more in natural. It's loaded with a dimarzio Evo 2 
and liquifire. She sounds great but eve now I'm thinking of selling it. 

Who still plays and enjoys this guitar?


----------



## DarthV

Other than the lackluster stock pickups, what's not to love about a RGA prestige?? Mine sounds monstrous with a crunchlab & liquifire in C standard!


----------



## satchisgod

I had one in the violin finish and it was a fantastic guitar. Good meaty tone from that heavy mahogany/maple body. Soldit and another guitar in the end to fund a MusicMan JP6, so suppose you can't blame me!!


----------



## mystix

satchisgod said:


> I had one in the violin finish and it was a fantastic guitar. Good meaty tone from that heavy mahogany/maple body. Soldit and another guitar in the end to fund a MusicMan JP6, so suppose you can't blame me!!



Hahaha... That's what I was thinking of doing


----------



## gunch

Once of Ibanez's best models


----------



## GXPO

I think about the RGA121 every morning when I wake and every night before I sleep. I love my RG721 but it's just not the same...


----------



## anunnaki

My friend has the dark coloured one. I'm so jealous! I'm gonna get an rg721rw.. it's the closest thing ibanez seem to have out at the moment... in my price range anyways.


----------



## Jake

My rga121 is the only constant in my stable of guitars since I've joined this site. I dont have a single complaint about it. Refinishing it in white at the moment- (I had the black one) but it's still a beast of a guitar as a whole


----------



## Alex_IBZ

Kinda have the same problem here. Sometimes I think of selling my RGA121 (the natural one), but then I can't think of anything better. Mine has a set of Aftermaths and Sperzel tuners, tuned to drop C.
It's really fun to play her and the sound is incredible for metal tones.


----------



## TheAmercanLow

I have one in Violin Flat with a Full Shred in the neck and a Super 3 in the bridge and Sperzel locking tuners. It's honestly my favorite of the Ibby's i own. If I were you, I wouldn't sell it.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm taking charity currently.


----------



## Miek

Great guitar. Not playing mine a lot right now because my S540 just feels more right and sounds better.


----------



## Jake

Miek said:


> Great guitar. Not playing mine a lot right now because my S540 just feels more right and sounds better.


I've found myself playing my s1520fb alot more lately too but the 121 neck is still my all around favorite. We'll see how that changes with my Jackson SL1 coming next week


----------



## Loganator259

I had one, and sold it to help fund my DC-727, even though the Carvin is still the best guitar I've ever played, I miss the RGA sometimes. But hey, I paid 425 for it and sold it for 600. One of the best guitar purchases I have made.


----------



## DarthV

Miek said:


> Great guitar. Not playing mine a lot right now because my S540 just feels more right and sounds better.



I need to get around to fixing the trem arm holder on my s540. I still much prefer the 24 fret RGs over the 22 on my s540 and s470.


----------



## jl-austin

I owned 2, I miss the first one. I sold it to buy an RG20th re-issue. The second one was a GC demo, and it had some sort of funkiness about the neck I could never clean. The first one I had a set of Full Shred Duncans in it (which sounded fine), the second one, I had a Duncan Jazz in the neck, and I forget the bridge pickup. I never did bond with the second one though. 

I have been hoping they will release a premium RGA. I can't afford the MIJ prestige stuff any more, but I might be willing to splurge for a premium.


----------



## Stealthtastic

<----


I just bought my first rga121 not to long ago, in ruby red crush. Couldn't be any happier.


----------



## KillerStephen

I have one just like the one pictured in the OP, bone stock. Its cool, only Ibanez Ive ever played and actually felt I had to have.

Ill probably sell it soon though. Doesnt get played much, and even though I find this one to be tolerable, Im just not too into Ibanez. Id rather buy another Charvel or something.

It is a great guitar though, and I honestly have 0 complaints with it.


----------



## Tyler

For some reason I just couldnt bond with the neck for some reason. I wanna try it again and see if maybe I didnt give it enough of a chance before selling it off.


----------



## engage757

I've had 5-6 RGAs and have one 121 right now. I absolutely love it. The RG is a great guitar, but the RGA is my favorite Ibanez body style. So comfy.


----------



## infernalservice

There is an rga121 in a pawn shop near my neck of the woods right now. Sleazy owner dude(right down to the open shirt with plumes of chest hair wrapped around an obnoxious sized gold chain) wants $1300 for it and claims it was made in 1996. I call it the "hammer store" because every time I am in it I wish someone would smash the guys face with one.


----------



## wannabguitarist

If any of you have a natural or violin flat RGA you want to part with send me a pm


----------



## WiseSplinter

Co-guitarist has a violin finished RGA121 with a set DiM Breeds, it sounds fucking awesome, and plays really really well. As far as prestige ibby hardtails go, I think its one of the best I've played. IMO the only way "up" from there is to a j-custom or something, but they pretty much all have trems, so for people who don't like trems its hard to beat the 121


----------



## s4tch

wannabguitarist said:


> If any of you have a natural or violin flat RGA you want to part with send me a pm



I'm not so picky, I'd take any finish


----------



## MikeH

I don't know why I've never had one of these. I've always lusted after them. Unfortunately, I've traded down to get some cash to afford stupid adult life, so I probably won't have the chance to get one any time soon.


----------



## arcadia fades

Probably the easiest playing guitar i've ever owned and one of the cheapest guitars i've bought used.

Currently have it kitted out with a set of Black Hawks now, 

for me the RGA 121's and 321's are the best guitars they have made. Any ibanez with a trem i've had has been a pretty awful experience and put me off buying any of their guitars until I bought this.

Pickup change in these guitars and you have yourself a top quality guitar.


----------



## teamSKDM

refinished mine in sparkly white, added burnt bareknuckle aftermath and liquifire, and it was awesome. sounded enormous. however, i eventually also traded it for a jp6. however i must add, the best guitar for under 800 dollars anyone can get. by far as well.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

I've been wanting one of these so badly for so long. Im either broke when one pops up, or they are always slightly too much more than I want to pay for one. One day however... one day


----------



## pushpull7

infernalservice said:


> There is an rga121 in a pawn shop near my neck of the woods right now. Sleazy owner dude(right down to the open shirt with plumes of chest hair wrapped around an obnoxious sized gold chain) wants $1300 for it and claims it was made in 1996. I call it the "hammer store" because every time I am in it I wish someone would smash the guys face with one.



The sad thing is that many people are REALLY charging too much for them right now. It's confusing over the last year to me. I'll hear one guy picked one up for 500, then see the same thing in "marginal" condition for 1200 

It's like a tug of war to see who can get the desperate guy vs "I really actually need to sell this". (not sure if I said that right)


----------



## mystix

chrisharbin said:


> The sad thing is that many people are REALLY charging too much for them right now. It's confusing over the last year to me. I'll hear one guy picked one up for 500, then see the same thing in "marginal" condition for 1200
> 
> It's like a tug of war to see who can get the desperate guy vs "I really actually need to sell this". (not sure if I said that right)



crazy how that happens right? i love peavey wolfgangs... i've bought and sold around 10 of them for around $800-900... but people on eBay want $1,500!!!! crazy


----------



## Robby the Robot

Man I want one of these so bad. This site doesn't help that GAS at all sometimes.  The only six string I want on a consistent basis.


----------



## katsumura78

I picked mine up for 420 shipped a couple years ago. My favorite guitar I've owned by far. I did change to locking tuners but it's still have some tuning issues. Guessing it's the nut?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I've yet to play a fabeled RGA Prestige, but i keep waiting for one pops up at the right price.


----------



## Horizongeetar93

I just received my third one on friday. I regret selling my first one but these two are gonna stay. I love them to death. I think my mistake was thinking that there were better guitars in the same price range out there. The short answer was no. The long answer is that these guitars are insanely well built and always produce good results. But even to that realization, everyone has GAS.


----------



## atticus1088

I just bought an NTF one on CL for $430 today. I talked the guy down. He didn't know the model, have a guitar amp, or how to play. I think, I lucked out because its in awesome condition besides the bridge having corrosion on it. Found out that Rich at Ibanezrules.com can get a replacement bridge for $40ish. This thing is everything everyone has talked it up to be. I'm really stoked. I'll most likely get a liquifire, with either a crunch lab or some sort of D-activator.
Leaning towards a D-activator since I have a CL/LF combo in an RG520.

I'm really surprised at how comfortable the bridge and body are, I was expecting it to be similar to a TOM (which I feel isn't comfortable, I have a Gibson SG).
I'm used to RG body styles, and I initially thought that the carve top would protrude out too much. The sudtle carve feels awesome while playing. 

Putting some of the CL pics up.


----------



## SeductionS

Congrats, that's a steal bro. I got my violin finished one for &#8364;400,- and I thought that was pretty cheap.

As for the pickups, I love the crunchlab in my rga121 more than the d'activators in my mahogany body RG2820, nevertheless whatever you choose out of those 2 you're going to have a monstrous sounding guitar!

HNGD


----------



## Capelo

I picked one of these two weeks ago while visiting my family in Spain and couldn't be happier. The guitar is in brand new condition (it even has the peel off stickers on the covers) and the price I paid was unbeatble. It is super comfortable to play although the neck could be a tad wider. I am being super picky here. The only thing I didn't like are the stock pick ups. They are lifeless. They will go as soon as I bring her to London. Currently thinking of a Tone Zone/Air Norton combo for classic metal tones. Another option would be a set of PAF Pros.


----------



## Chuck

I am currently looking for one of these. There's one on ebay for $700 including shipping, but of course I don't have the money atm


----------



## sojourner

from _metalguitarist.org_



> The RGA121 and RGA321F were started in '05 and were Japanese made Prestige. The RGA121 itself being simply a stripped down model of the 321F with no flamed maple top (a plain one instead) and no Dimarzio/Ibz pickups. If you can live without the aesthetics, grab the 121. They even used the same necks early in production.
> 
> The later models are more hit and miss. The RGA121H was the last of the good ones but not worth going for over the RGA121 unless you want a sparkly blue or maroon finish, as Ibanez ditched the huge maple cap on the body for an all mahogany construction that isn't as bright or artiticulate.
> 
> The RGA321 post-08 is a late model (2009 or 2010 I think) RGA replacement for the original RGA321F which was part of the original RGA rollout when they started that model.
> I'd avoid the RGA321 post-08 as they are not of the same standard of the early models.
> 
> I'd also agree that post 90's RG550, Ibanez haven't ever made a better bang-for-buck guitar than the RGA121/321. They were way above their price point and thrashed anything else in the competition. You can pick up one nowadays for less than a Mexican strat and they are ten times the guitar!


So basically, RGA321F & RGA121 w/ maple cap >>> new RGA321 & RGA121 w/o maple cap


----------



## atticus1088

So, I just noticed that someone says that the schaller 456 is a retrofit for the RGA121 (photo in 7string thread that's linked).
It seems that it could allow for minor changes in string tension by adjusting the two screws on the back by the fine tuners. I'd love to be able to adjust the tension on my strings, kinda like a trem. Anyone have any insight on one of these bridges?

Link to other thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...nths-but-finally-got-her-damn-she-fine-3.html

Link to a schaller: Schaller 456

Edit: Spoke with the guy who changed the bridge. I'm going to post his message (hope he doesn't mind  ) 

Yes, the Schaller was a direct replacement for the Gibraltar. Everything will work fine. There's a couple of things to take in count before doing this:

1) The Schaller radius is different than the Wizard neck: 14" against 16.9" however, but you could never notice the difference.

2) The Gibraltar bridge has a little routing on the top of the guitar, but the Schaller will sit on the top of the guitar body, this will make the strings to be higher with regard to the body, unless you adjust the routing to fit the Schaller in, this will force you to make a little tweak on the neck, you will have to use shims to allow the fretboard to come closer to the strings. Again, unless you decide to enlarge the routing wich I'm thinking to do but with a different bridge.


----------



## anunnaki

atticus1088 said:


> So, I just noticed that someone says that the schaller 456 is a retrofit for the RGA121 (photo in 7string thread that's linked).
> It seems that it could allow for minor changes in string tension by adjusting the two screws on the back by the fine tuners. I'd love to be able to adjust the tension on my strings, kinda like a trem. Anyone have any insight on one of these bridges?
> 
> Link to other thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...nths-but-finally-got-her-damn-she-fine-3.html
> 
> Link to a schaller: Schaller 456
> 
> Edit: Spoke with the guy who changed the bridge. I'm going to post his message (hope he doesn't mind  )
> 
> Yes, the Schaller was a direct replacement for the Gibraltar. Everything will work fine. There's a couple of things to take in count before doing this:
> 
> 1) The Schaller radius is different than the Wizard neck: 14" against 16.9" however, but you could never notice the difference.
> 
> 2) The Gibraltar bridge has a little routing on the top of the guitar, but the Schaller will sit on the top of the guitar body, this will make the strings to be higher with regard to the body, unless you adjust the routing to fit the Schaller in, this will force you to make a little tweak on the neck, you will have to use shims to allow the fretboard to come closer to the strings. Again, unless you decide to enlarge the routing wich I'm thinking to do but with a different bridge.



I have an RGA121H on it's way to me now and I was thinking of installing that bridge as well, that's good to know.

You know there's a piezo version of that bridge. I was wondering if that could be a good idea...


----------



## projectjetfire

I have two RGAs  Being in the UK, we didnt get the Onyx one that the USA had but I have one now. The difference in the 321 and 121 is actually quite alot. There is a fair whack of laquer/clear coat on the 321 which makes it look "OOOoo shiney" but does sit differently with me. The 121 is just a wood finish which to me makes it more of a useable guitar because I dont worry about damaging it. That said, the 321 is a lovely looking thing and has a bit of wow factor.

Pick up wise, I went for the a few different ones but Ive settled on some Alinco 5 ones made by Bulldog (local pick up manufacturer) and they just RIP. Most people seem to go for the ceramic pick up route but the alincos just tear most things a new one. Best damn guitar they ever made and the 321s/121 should be brought back as they were sick guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Never owned one but used to play one all the time at this GC near my college when I was still doing the whole school thing. That, an ESP M1000 and a Jackson SL2H were my favorite axes to play. The guys at GC hated me bc they always hung those mad high on the wall and I always played until they kicked me out...


----------



## arcadia fades

Pyramid(WS) Jem Fret Markers Inlay Sticker Decal Guitar | eBay

Good/bad idea??? Going to buy these Universe style pyramid decal inlays for my Rga121. 
Fed up of dots, looks too plain overall for me and figured I may aswell go for an ibanez style inlay so it doesn't look too odd


----------



## anunnaki

arcadia fades said:


> Pyramid(WS) Jem Fret Markers Inlay Sticker Decal Guitar | eBay
> 
> Good/bad idea??? Going to buy these Universe style pyramid decal inlays for my Rga121.
> Fed up of dots, looks too plain overall for me and figured I may aswell go for an ibanez style inlay so it doesn't look too odd



I'm not a fan, but then again I don't like those inlays on the JEMs either...

I see you have an rga121 with black hawks in it. How does that sound?
Are the cleans good?


----------



## katsumura78

anunnaki said:


> I'm not a fan, but then again I don't like those inlays on the JEMs either...
> 
> I see you have an rga121 with black hawks in it. How does that sound?
> Are the cleans good?




I'm thinking about changing my CL/LF and getting Blackhawks as well! Which did you get and does anyone have a video with them?! The guitar looks so cool with those pickups too.


----------



## arcadia fades

the black hawks are very good in this guitar, cleans are nice. I had nailbombs in the guitar before and was alright but lacked a bit, but the black hawks response is much better you get from picking. I could play about all day on the clean channel with these pickups and not get bored.


----------



## anunnaki

arcadia fades said:


> the black hawks are very good in this guitar, cleans are nice. I had nailbombs in the guitar before and was alright but lacked a bit, but the black hawks response is much better you get from picking. I could play about all day on the clean channel with these pickups and not get bored.



did you get the alnico or the the ceramic bridge?


----------



## arcadia fades

ceramic bridge and alnico neck


----------



## anunnaki

arcadia fades said:


> ceramic bridge and alnico neck



sounds good, I think I'll probably get myself a set at some point!


----------



## Capelo

projectjetfire said:


> Pick up wise, I went for the a few different ones but Ive settled on some Alinco 5 ones made by Bulldog (local pick up manufacturer) and they just RIP. Most people seem to go for the ceramic pick up route but the alincos just tear most things a new one



Would you mind sharing which Bulldogs you got on your RGA121? I need to replace the stock V7/V8. So far, everyone I have asked has suggested putting some Dimarzio CL/LF. However, I have that combo in one of my guitars and it doesn't really work for me. To be honest, I have yet to try a ceramic pickup that I really like.


----------



## projectjetfire

I like the ceramic pick up in mine that I have had but there is a real loss of clarity (imho) and just makes it all go fuuuzzzzssst. So, after speaking to Hayden, he went through all the options (tone woods, playing style etc) and what not and got me the pick up he thought would suit my style. Essentially, its an Extremist and a Hof Paf in the neck. I tend to use the neck pick up for just clean tones but sounds lovely and clear for soloing. I could use words like buttery etc etc but thats all subjective really. What has made the most different was switching out the volume knob for a Dimarzio one (Jaden Rose did it, so I can ask him for more deets should you want them?) and he also shielded the inside of the control cavity (was about £15 quid). I wanted to keep it reasonably versitile so I kept the 5 way switching but the volume drop with the stock volume knob when just using one of the pick ups was unreal, with the new set up, its actually very useable now. If you're ever in Wales any time, give me a shout and you can have a go like! Ive got my RGA321 here too which Im thinking of upgrading the pick ups in. I had a Paul Gilbert and I lovedthe bridge pick up in that so Im tempted to get something like that again for the bridge so Im going to see what Hayden can do for me!

One thing to mention about Hayden @ Bulldog, he is pretty laid back (read as slow) when it comes to replying to emails etc so Id ring him and get onto him asap. Tell him theres an urgent need for them etc etc and that should light a fire under him.


----------



## atticus1088

arcadia fades said:


> Pyramid(WS) Jem Fret Markers Inlay Sticker Decal Guitar | eBay
> 
> Good/bad idea??? Going to buy these Universe style pyramid decal inlays for my Rga121.
> Fed up of dots, looks too plain overall for me and figured I may aswell go for an ibanez style inlay so it doesn't look too odd



I have those exact ones on an RG7420, they go pretty well with the black pearl finish it has. Pretty happy with the stickers, they don't look fake to me unless you get up close to see the height difference. I'm not sure how it would look on the RGA tough.


----------



## Shredderboy1658

atticus1088 said:


> I just bought an NTF one on CL for $430 today. I talked the guy down. He didn't know the model, have a guitar amp, or how to play. I think, I lucked out because its in awesome condition besides the bridge having corrosion on it. Found out that Rich at Ibanezrules.com can get a replacement bridge for $40ish. This thing is everything everyone has talked it up to be. I'm really stoked. I'll most likely get a liquifire, with either a crunch lab or some sort of D-activator.
> Leaning towards a D-activator since I have a CL/LF combo in an RG520.
> 
> I'm really surprised at how comfortable the bridge and body are, I was expecting it to be similar to a TOM (which I feel isn't comfortable, I have a Gibson SG).
> I'm used to RG body styles, and I initially thought that the carve top would protrude out too much. The sudtle carve feels awesome while playing.
> 
> Putting some of the CL pics up.



You motherfucker. I messaged the guy selling this via email on CL several times wanting to buy it and never got a reply.  Damn, congrats anyways on a guitar that would've been mine


----------



## atticus1088

Shredderboy1658 said:


> You motherfucker. I messaged the guy selling this via email on CL several times wanting to buy it and never got a reply.  Damn, congrats anyways on a guitar that would've been mine



Haha, sorry man. Looks like the guy hasn't bothered to have even taken the CL post down. I bought it on the 25th (he posted it the 24th). Trust me you wouldn't have wanted to buy it. It has a little bit of fret buzz, and the rosewood was quite dry.


----------



## Eclipse

I've really wanted a 121 for some time now. Only in natural finish though.


----------



## Capelo

Thanks mate! Much appreciated. I will definitely give Hayden a call as soon as I bring the RGA to the UK. Super useful information!! Especially the bit about the Dimarzio pots. Stellar!



projectjetfire said:


> I like the ceramic pick up in mine that I have had but there is a real loss of clarity (imho) and just makes it all go fuuuzzzzssst. So, after speaking to Hayden, he went through all the options (tone woods, playing style etc) and what not and got me the pick up he thought would suit my style. Essentially, its an Extremist and a Hof Paf in the neck. I tend to use the neck pick up for just clean tones but sounds lovely and clear for soloing. I could use words like buttery etc etc but thats all subjective really. What has made the most different was switching out the volume knob for a Dimarzio one (Jaden Rose did it, so I can ask him for more deets should you want them?) and he also shielded the inside of the control cavity (was about £15 quid). I wanted to keep it reasonably versitile so I kept the 5 way switching but the volume drop with the stock volume knob when just using one of the pick ups was unreal, with the new set up, its actually very useable now. If you're ever in Wales any time, give me a shout and you can have a go like! Ive got my RGA321 here too which Im thinking of upgrading the pick ups in. I had a Paul Gilbert and I lovedthe bridge pick up in that so Im tempted to get something like that again for the bridge so Im going to see what Hayden can do for me!
> 
> One thing to mention about Hayden @ Bulldog, he is pretty laid back (read as slow) when it comes to replying to emails etc so Id ring him and get onto him asap. Tell him theres an urgent need for them etc etc and that should light a fire under him.


----------



## noUser01

I just bought one for real cheap. I love it. Someone put some SD's in it (I think JB/Jazz) and it sounds awesome. Needs a setup with strings that are thicker and more my taste, but other than that it seems like the best guitar I've played!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Check out this RGA 121 owned by Magnus Olsson.


----------



## arcadia fades

here's what it looks like after the decals applied  pretty damn pleased 




































Full album of pics of mines here:

IBANEZ RGA Photos by andy_arsonist | Photobucket


----------



## DarthV

Nice job with the inlays. I bought a used rg7620 with the same ones, they look pretty good. Not sure if I'll remove them or not.


----------



## sluggo88

Hey everyone - my first post here; I'm usually at Jemsite (same user name). I saw this thread and am responding because I have an RGA121 in Natural finish.
Here's some pics:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

sluggo88 said:


> Hey everyone - my first post here; I'm usually at Jemsite (same user name). I saw this thread and am responding because I have an RGA121 in Natural finish for sale 100% stock w/OHSC. If anyone is interested, I'd sell it for $599 shipped CONUS.



Not the place to sell your stuff dude. Try the classifieds. But you need to be an active member for at least 6 months and have at least 100 posts. You'd be off better editing your post so it isn't an ad anymore.


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah, the rest of us had to wait! 

(have to say though, that is a nice looking guitar)


----------



## sluggo88

Sorry about crashing the forum guys - rookie move, post edited. FWIW - of all the RG's I've owned (Rg2550, RG1570, RG560, 520QS), there's something about the way an RGA121 plays that make it my favorite. The neck feel combined with how the palm rests on the bridge just feels better than the other models.
Anyway - thanks for the heads up. 
Sluggo


----------



## pushpull7

It's a lovely guitar.


----------



## rikomaru

I'm accepting donations for the "Rico is an Ibanez whore" Foundation. Feel free to drop one of these beauts at my doorstep <3

Why did they have to make these things so sexy? It would be cheaper if it were ugly......damn fiends T_T


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

sluggo88 said:


> Sorry about crashing the forum guys - rookie move, post edited. FWIW - of all the RG's I've owned (Rg2550, RG1570, RG560, 520QS), there's something about the way an RGA121 plays that make it my favorite. The neck feel combined with how the palm rests on the bridge just feels better than the other models.
> Anyway - thanks for the heads up.
> Sluggo



No problem, I'd rather have my fellow forum members to have a good time without having to deal with mods already  Enjoy your time on the forum man! They have helped me a lot of times on here, and I have helped a lot of people (I hope  ).


----------



## Tree

chrisharbin said:


> The sad thing is that many people are REALLY charging too much for them right now. It's confusing over the last year to me. I'll hear one guy picked one up for 500, then see the same thing in "marginal" condition for 1200
> 
> It's like a tug of war to see who can get the desperate guy vs "I really actually need to sell this". (not sure if I said that right)



If you ask me, these guitars should never really go above $600 when they're in really good condition. That is, unless it has some killer upgrades


----------



## rikomaru

lol high demand + limited supply = dartboard pricing XD


----------



## Purelojik

Finally found one in natural after five years. A good friend found it and shipped it to me from Boston. Loaded it with BKP nail bombs and am never letting it go


----------



## rikomaru

It seems that Ibanez did quite a few things correctly in that era. The original 121 and 321 are still extremely desirable and demand keeps the prices somewhat high. Hell, the same goes for the artcore custom jazzboxes they made. I'm still hunting for that af105f in what i call a legit price range T_T


----------



## rockstarazuri

I love the resonance and the fast response you get from the guitar. Must be the super thick maple top and maple neck.

What guitar do you guys think will be a close approximation to an RGA121/321? I'm looking for a backup/potential replacement.


----------



## mcrdsd911

sluggo88 said:


> Sorry about crashing the forum guys - rookie move, post edited. FWIW - of all the RG's I've owned (Rg2550, RG1570, RG560, 520QS), there's something about the way an RGA121 plays that make it my favorite. The neck feel combined with how the palm rests on the bridge just feels better than the other models.
> Anyway - thanks for the heads up.
> Sluggo


 

Dang sluggo - didn't I just sell you that beauty !


----------



## sluggo88

That you did! - and then 2 days later my truck wouldn't shift into reverse, and the nice people at AAMCO told me it will cost just about 1.5 RGA121's to fix it...
I hate trading good gear for transportation, but being a pedestrian is so last week...


----------



## Metaguitarist

What trem comes on it?


----------



## s4tch

I just bought one. It will arrive next week from Germany, I can't wait to get it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

s4tch said:


> I just bought one. It will arrive next week from Germany, I can't wait to get it.


 
Nice one dude, seriously good guitars. I'm eyeing up 2 or 3 that are currently for sale.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

my dream guitar. this would be my sig. I have not bought another guitar since I got mine. Love the mahogany body and dual humbucker with coil splitting capabilities, but still with the Ibanez shredder light weight and thin neck.


----------



## Chuck

Thought I already posted this in here, but anyway, I finally got a RGA121. Well I don't have it yet  but I bought it from illimmigrant, near mint condition with the J.Craft case and BKP Aftermath in the bridge. It will actually get to Florida before I do(moving from Nebraska) and I'm super stoked. I also have a 1570 coming, therefore it is safe to say the disease that is GAS has gotten to me after 7 months


----------



## s4tch

IbanezDaemon said:


> Nice one dude, seriously good guitars. I'm eyeing up 2 or 3 that are currently for sale.



I saw one last night @jemsite, I suppose that's one of those.

...and that's what I got about an hour ago (NGD thread arriving later):







SPARKLEZ!


----------



## Evil Weasel

Looks like in a couple of weeks I'll be the owner of both an NTF and VLF. I'll have to get rid of my VLF though as I really can't justify owning two! I shall enjoy the brief period with both though...


----------



## lava

Don't mind me...


----------



## knagy0325

lava said:


> Don't mind me...



:droool:

I want one... I want one... I want one...


----------



## Chuck

Oh hey


----------



## yellowv

121's aren't sparkly enough


----------



## Samark

^^^ Love it! Am I alone in thinking that if Ibanez brought these out with an ebony board and neck through that they would sell a tonne?


----------



## lawizeg

Been looking for a VLF forever...I have an NTF ready to get any moment...I just really would prefer a VLF. Although two wouldn't hurt.
Anyone have a VLF to sell?


----------



## Tyler

yellowv said:


> 121's aren't sparkly enough



oh hush >.<


----------



## Evil Weasel

I've not found a buyer for my VLF so instead I'm getting a quote from a luthier to strip it down and stain it purple. Will probably shove BKP's in my NTF and buy some lace pickups for the other. I made the mistake of using virtual RG builder and photoshop to make a mockup. GAS increasing....


----------



## lawizeg

Still waiting on a VLF or CDR...

Such pain


----------



## Chuck

^Honestly I'd just go for a NTF, they seem to be far more common


----------



## lawizeg

I just lost a VLF on eBay, too...I wonder if someone on here bought it..

Yeah I may just do that. I really do like all of them but black, so it wouldn't be a bad thing. There's a black 'rg121' on guitar center online right now but no one can find it because its listed incorrectly


----------



## Pikka Bird

Evil Weasel said:


> I've not found a buyer for my VLF so instead I'm getting a quote from a luthier to strip it down and stain it purple.



Are you just having him stain the top, with the sides and back natural? Or all purple?

Some time in the future (when I have another suitable non-trem guitar as a backup) I'll be stripping my VLF and giving it a burst-y version of the same finish only with natural sides and back + natural binding. I'll probably also gouge out some wood on the back to make it a little more ergonomic.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

Still love mine!  It's the one guitar I'll never sell, _never_!

Here's the evolution of mine:
D-Activator, Aftermath, Black Hawk


----------



## Chuck

Alex_IBZ said:


> Still love mine!  It's the one guitar I'll never sell, _never_!
> 
> Here's the evolution of mine:
> D-Activator, Aftermath, Black Hawk



Which of those pickups did you like the most?


----------



## haydn

I have the green sparkly RGA121. Great guitar to begin with but I put CL/LF pickups in it and now it really screams. I almost want to get another one with the natural finish and put a different pickup set in it.


----------



## maruzen

here's mine, next to an RGT 






there's this nagging voice in my head to change the bridge pickup (currently a Dimarzio Evo2) to something more sinister. the Liquifire in the neck could probably stay for now. the Dimarzio Evo in the RGT actually sounds better (more crunch and rawness), so a swap might be in order.

anyway, this guitar is just awesome: build quality is exceptional, the finish just appeals to my senses, the construction is solid, and the bridge is very comfy. Ibanez should offer these models again


----------



## Alex_IBZ

Misery Theory said:


> Which of those pickups did you like the most?



They all have their ups and downs, I'd say. Since I'm tuning to Drop B I like the Black Hawks the most. The D-Activator was also really good with lower tunings. However, with the Aftermath it's a bit trickier to get that tight response, but it's doable of course.


----------



## jrstinkfish

Just ordered a natural finish RGA121 from Guitar Center -- they gave me $50 off the price due to a previous botched GC.com order, and I got it for $570 shipped with the Ibanez case. Guy says it only has a couple of small dings that are barely noticeable, and it is missing the plastic tip of the toggle switch, but overall it is _supposedly _in great condition (of course he'd say that, GC will be seeing it again if he's fibbing). Only thing I'm not too thrilled about is that it has EMGs installed, but that can be fixed.

I saw it pop up on the site yesterday, and I know these go pretty quickly so I didn't know if it'd still be available when they opened for business (had to call the store directly for the discount). For all the horror stories about GC customer service, the guys I talked to were really good -- I unwittingly called 30 minutes before the store opened, offered to call back later, and they wouldn't have it, carried on like they were open for business. So huzzah, I haz Prestige!


----------



## garey77

jrstinkfish said:


> Just ordered a natural finish RGA121 from Guitar Center -- they gave me $50 off the price due to a previous botched GC.com order, and I got it for $570 shipped with the Ibanez case. Guy says it only has a couple of small dings that are barely noticeable, and it is missing the plastic tip of the toggle switch, but overall it is _supposedly _in great condition (of course he'd say that, GC will be seeing it again if he's fibbing). Only thing I'm not too thrilled about is that it has EMGs installed, but that can be fixed.
> 
> I saw it pop up on the site yesterday, and I know these go pretty quickly so I didn't know if it'd still be available when they opened for business (had to call the store directly for the discount). For all the horror stories about GC customer service, the guys I talked to were really good -- I unwittingly called 30 minutes before the store opened, offered to call back later, and they wouldn't have it, carried on like they were open for business. So huzzah, I haz Prestige!


Nice score! I'm about ready to sell mine. I need the dough.


----------



## jrstinkfish

Not a single one on eBay right now, no better time than now to try to sell it


----------



## Chuck

Garey, what finish is yours?


----------



## lawizeg

Yeah, Garey....what finish is yours?

I'm still in crazy-search-buy mode lol, curious about what you two have to offer.

Haha I just scored an NTF from a member on here! Happy, even though it doesn't come with the original case. It does look great though. Planning on putting camo Nailbomb + Holy Diver in it, black Hipshot locking tuners, and replacing the at least the pot with a BKP push-pull.


----------



## Jake

my rga121 went off to get a nice new coat of paint today...oh it will be glorious.


----------



## lawizeg

Can't wait to see that man.


----------



## atticus1088

I figured it was time to include my RGAs and family in the thread. 

I have a RGA121TKF (AN, DA) and an RGA121NTF (LF, DA).
Gonna be switching the NTF to have LF, CL soon.

I play the TKF RGA the most. I have a 42-9 gauge on it in standard and its amazing for shredding!

Sorry about the cell phone pics.

Edit: 
Just put the CL in the NTF (bar facing neck). 
It makes the guitar sound huge! digging it so far.


----------



## lawizeg

I don't know if someone wants to buy this: Used In Store Used USED IBANEZ PRESTIGE RG121 BLK WC | GuitarCenter

But its there and if it stays for a much longer(its already been like a month), I may snatch it up.

Black finish BTW.


----------



## Chuck

lawizeg said:


> I don't know if someone wants to buy this: Used In Store Used USED IBANEZ PRESTIGE RG121 BLK WC | GuitarCenter
> 
> But its there and if it stays for a much longer(its already been like a month), I may snatch it up.
> 
> Black finish BTW.



Yeah I might go for it in a few weeks if I can get the price down some.


----------



## gunch

We need to buy all of them and pass them around


----------



## lawizeg

Hahah sounds good to me, an RGA brothel of sorts


----------



## Jake

lawizeg said:


> Hahah sounds good to me, an RGA brothel of sorts


Austin (Horizongeetar93) and I had 6 RGA prestiges together at one point last year I believe. We had a serious problem, getting rid of my rga321f was one tough decision but it had to be done


----------



## lawizeg

717ctsjz said:


> Austin (Horizongeetar93) and I had 6 RGA prestiges together at one point last year I believe. We had a serious problem, getting rid of my rga321f was one tough decision but it had to be done



I would NEVER get rid of those! 

But I'm sure I'll understand the amount of them you had once I get mine lol. I basically want two 121s and a 321 if I can find onewallbash, if not I'm going to buy an RGA420z.


----------



## jrstinkfish

Mine is supposed to arrive today -- ordered it yesterday morning, and it'll be in my grubby hands this afternoon  I only paid for economy shipping, didn't expect it until at least Friday, figuring GC would sit on it for a day or so ... of course, the store being 3 hours away helped.


----------



## nicktao

Boom.


----------



## jrstinkfish

That the one from GC? You had better luck getting additional photos than I did  Looks awesome.

Someone make an offer -- you'd be surprised. I made a low-ish offer on the Explorer in my av, they accepted, I showed up at the store, and the case was beat to hell. I started to walk, and they offered me $80 more off, and I took it. They want that used stock outta there, give it a shot.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Damn that RGA looks good! Nice find, Nick


----------



## nicktao

Yep its the GC one, its not mine... yet, just posting the pics for anyone else interested.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah looks to be in great condition


----------



## Tree

Did they seriously put instagram filters on pictures of something they sent to a potential customer?


----------



## nicktao

Apparently ¯\(°_o)/¯


Dat rosewood doe.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Absolutely love my 121ntf, plays great, super easy, the neck is a little thicker than other prestiges actually, compared to the RGD series especially which I think are pretty much the replacemnt for RGA, the high end of Ibanez metal guitars, not that Iron Label stuff,

yeesh.

Only complaint I would have is the nut is pretty whack and tuning stability on the thinner strings could be a bit better.

The stock V7/V8 pickups are the best thing Ibanez have ever made, its easy to hate on Ibanez's stock pups, but these are great.


----------



## Chuck

StateOfSerenity said:


> Absolutely love my 121ntf, plays great, super easy, the neck is a little thicker than other prestiges actually, compared to the RGD series especially which I think are pretty much the replacemnt for RGA, the high end of Ibanez metal guitars, not that Iron Label stuff,
> 
> yeesh.
> 
> Only complaint I would have is the nut is pretty whack and tuning stability on the thinner strings could be a bit better.
> 
> The stock V7/V8 pickups are the best thing Ibanez have ever made, its easy to hate on Ibanez's stock pups, but these are great.



Weird, the tuning stability on my RGA is fantastic. And I still dislike the Ibanez stocks. Thin and wobbly sounding. Bad sustain and overall pretty bland sounding.


----------



## Tones

StateOfSerenity said:


> Absolutely love my 121ntf, plays great, super easy, the neck is a little thicker than other prestiges actually, compared to the RGD series especially which I think are pretty much the replacemnt for RGA, the high end of Ibanez metal guitars, not that Iron Label stuff,
> 
> yeesh.
> 
> Only complaint I would have is the nut is pretty whack and tuning stability on the thinner strings could be a bit better.
> 
> The stock V7/V8 pickups are the best thing Ibanez have ever made, its easy to hate on Ibanez's stock pups, but these are great.



I was honestly pleased as well with the stock pickups on the rga121. They were probably one of the cleanest pickups that ibanez came out with  I did swap mine out for bareknuckles. I'm just going to leave mine here. Loaded with BKP Aftermath in the bridge and Coldsweat in the neck














I could NEVER get over how gorgeous the back of this guitar is.
Some ass pics:














Some flattering selfies as well


----------



## Alphanumeric

Tones said:


> .



I think its probably one of the best guitars ibanez has made, atleast for my tastes, I use it mainly for rhythm, especially recording, Its rare to find a nice prestige with a fixed bridge, I can't be doing with trems.

I have the RG721rw as well, its pretty similar in the general aesthetic of the guitar, lovely piece of wood, fixed bridge, grainy fretboard where you can see the different shades, similar shape, deffinately doesn't look like those low end natural finish guitars that look like a slab of wood of some discount furniture, every guitar is a little different. Its a bit lighter, basswood body and rosewood top as opposed to the mahogany-maple top on the 121, but its USA basswood, and that rosewood adds a bit more weight so its not quite as feathery as your standard premium/RG. The pickups aren't as good, for metal at all. But I use it as an all purpose guitar, its soooo easy to play, the cleans are really great, the neck pickup selector and one before it that engages the neck as a single coil, you can get some REALLY close Eric Johnson cleans if you have an axe fx. Bridge pickup is sweet for Johnson style leads or general rock rhythm. I think the Rosewood top on basswood puts it close to Alder territory which is probably why.







I've actually being considering getting the RGA32 as well, just as a kind of every day guitar I wouldn't be scared of bumping, but those pickup rails around the side, man, I just hate them, on all guitars, it makes the guitar look cheap in my eyes. Almost all high end guitars are direct mount, yet you get stuff like the Jackson Soloist, with this huge chunks of vulgar metal around the pickup. Why.


----------



## Chuck

Please don't quote pics


----------



## Alphanumeric

Misery Theory said:


> Please don't quote pics



Yes I see now haha.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Here's my two. Hopefully getting some new pickups for the NTF this week and a new clearcoat as I bought it a bit iffy. Then it's possibly strip the VLF and giving it some purple goodness.


----------



## Chuck

I would leave the VLF as is personally. They make a great match the NTF and the CLF


----------



## nicktao

Purple sparkle RGA? Yes please.


----------



## jrstinkfish

The RGA121 arrived today, on time, and it's in really good shape. Some buckle rash on the back, a little more than I anticipated, but oh well. Going to take it in for a setup tomorrow, grab a replacement toggle switch nub while I'm there. The EMGs are probably gone soon too. It's up on the wall next to my main squeeze for now.


----------



## Tones

Has anyone ever tried applying tung oil to the neck?


----------



## Evil Weasel

jrstinkfish said:


> The RGA121 arrived today, on time, and it's in really good shape. Some buckle rash on the back, a little more than I anticipated, but oh well. Going to take it in for a setup tomorrow, grab a replacement toggle switch nub while I'm there. The EMGs are probably gone soon too. It's up on the wall next to my main squeeze for now.


Funnily enough I'm probably gonna get an EMG57/66 set for my NTF. I've got a good deal lined up so I just need the cash! Hate the regular EMG's myself but I approve of the fact they sound so much like passives!


----------



## poiuu6

.


----------



## Mega-Mads

I had the RGA121VLF. I bought it in 06 and sold it in 2010. Its a wonderful sounding guitar. Sadly my bridge was fukked and i could not fit heavy gauge strings into it. 
The countoured body along with the superstrat shape also made it uncomfortable for me to play for extended periods due to my elbow would cramp up.


----------



## jrstinkfish

2007 Ibanez Japan RGA121 Prestige Guitar Team J Craft RGA 121 RG MIJ w OHSC | eBay ... $634 shipped w/ case.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Figured I should post it up here also, the VLF finish is incredible but very thin. If it gets bad enough with time over the years I'll be looking into a refinish, maybe a deep Barolo-like Purple Sparkle


----------



## Chuck

I wish VLF's were as common as NTF's. I really want a VLF to match my NTF


----------



## rockstarazuri

No love for RGA321's?


----------



## Evil Weasel

Misery Theory said:


> I wish VLF's were as common as NTF's. I really want a VLF to match my NTF



It's the other way around in the UK. I saw about 6/7 VLF's for sale before I found my NTF. If it wasn't for shipping fees and tax I'd point you to a UK gear for sale page on Facebook. I've seen the 3 VLF's up there in the last couple of months.


----------



## Chuck

Evil Weasel said:


> It's the other way around in the UK. I saw about 6/7 VLF's for sale before I found my NTF. If it wasn't for shipping fees and tax I'd point you to a UK gear for sale page on Facebook. I've seen the 3 VLF's up there in the last couple of months.



Yeah I'd almost be willing to spend top dollar to get one, but better to wait until one shows up here. Link me that FB page though if you don't mind. I'm still curious


----------



## lawizeg

Guess what's on the way to my dorm...


----------



## rikomaru

me and my newly "acquired" RGA >8D MUAH HA HA HAAAAAAAA


----------



## lawizeg

Hahaha! A heist en-route isn't a bad idea...


----------



## GXPO

^An RGA of sorts? What do I win?

EDIT: Beaten to it..


----------



## youngmanblues

i have an ibanez rga321 and it's simply the best guitar i have, my rg3210 plays a little bit faster but the rga wins by far in simplicity.

the bridge also looks really slick, i have no idea but it looks special in a positive way.

maybe if i can find one here in belgium i'll part with my rg3210 but i'm not sure of that yet


----------



## jrstinkfish

I took my 121 in to the shop today to get the active pickups replaced with passives, and the shop owner offered me a straight-up trade for a like-new LTD Snakebyte with the ESP case  I considered it ... still am ...


----------



## Jonathan20022

jrstinkfish said:


> I took my 121 in to the shop today to get the active pickups replaced with passives, and the shop owner offered me a straight-up trade for a like-new LTD Snakebyte with the ESP case  I considered it ... still am ...



Maybe if he throws in a couple hundred or a set of EMG Hets 

Not worth it IMO. They may cost more, but they play like any other 1000 level LTD does. Although it's not bad, the Prestige is inevitably the better guitar. Unless you fall in love with that LTD, don't do it!


----------



## jrstinkfish

Well it does actually have a Het Set  I'm going to go play it some more tomorrow. I like them both -- the Snakebyte is more my body style and it plays really well, but the RGA definitely feels like it's better quality and the neck is silky smooth.


----------



## Blasphemer

I want an NTF one of these so damn bad. If anybody is selling one, I'm looking


----------



## rikomaru

jrstinkfish said:


> Well it does actually have a Het Set  I'm going to go play it some more tomorrow. I like them both -- the Snakebyte is more my body style and it plays really well, but the RGA definitely feels like it's better quality and the neck is silky smooth.


 

but you've already got a real explorer......wait, does this mean you'll be giving that sexiness away?


----------



## jrstinkfish

Hell ... no  I haven't decided yet, heading to shop this afternoon to A/B them. There is actually a guy in East TX where I'm heading for the weekend selling a white 2012 Explorer for a good price, which is what I really want. Anybody wanna buy this RGA to fund that purchase? (I know, I know, this ain't the Marketplace!)


----------



## rikomaru

uhh.......what part of texas exactly? i'll umm.......check and make sure he's legit for you >.>


----------



## lawizeg

You guys should check out my NGD&#8212;I've officially joined the club


----------



## lawizeg

Just bought a plain black BKP Nailbomb (bridge) for mine....stoked! Should sound great.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Not a 121, but close enough.







My new RGA220z with a EMG57/66 set.


----------



## Chuck

I am thinking of grabbing another NTF(since they are so easy to find here, in comparison the other models anyways) and having Marty Bell refinish it in a sparkly green a la emerald green sparkle JP's


----------



## protest

Chuck said:


> I am thinking of grabbing another NTF(since they are so easy to find here, in comparison the other models anyways) and having Marty Bell refinish it in a sparkly green a la emerald green sparkle JP's



Do ittttt.

I'm thinking sometime next year I might send that ESP I just picked up to him for a deep purple sparkle like the JPX.


----------



## Chuck

Just bought another RGA121!


----------



## lawizeg

NICE. Moar is always better lol. Always plotting the next guitar buy...especially when MIJ Ibbys are involved.


----------



## Tommy

Soon, very soon I shall have two 121's in my possession!


----------



## Chuck

Tommy said:


> Soon, very soon I shall have two 121's in my possession!



Damn son! Which finishes?


----------



## Tommy

Chuck said:


> Damn son! Which finishes?



A VLF and a CDR. And don't worry there will be lots of photos when I get them.


----------



## Arsis

717ctsjz said:


> I've found myself playing my s1520fb alot more lately too but the 121 neck is still my all around favorite. We'll see how that changes with my Jackson SL1 coming next week


I have had a 121 for around 4/5 years now and actually just bought a SL1T.
The rga neck is much thinner/faster and seems to have wider string spacing which i was not expecting at all. I do facking love that RGA the bridge is so comfortable IMO.


----------



## Jake

Arsis said:


> I have had a 121 for around 4/5 years now and actually just bought a SL1T.
> The rga neck is much thinner/faster and seems to have wider string spacing which i was not expecting at all. I do facking love that RGA the bridge is so comfortable IMO.


Yeah my SL1 didn't last very long since I traded it away for a PRS, but I still have my rga121..going on 4 years with it now. It's the only rga prestige I still have.


----------



## Chuck

Tommy said:


> A VLF and a CDR. And don't worry there will be lots of photos when I get them.



Woah nice. Where did you find them? 

Wait a sec, Jon?!?!


----------



## Tommy

Chuck said:


> Woah nice. Where did you find them?
> 
> Wait a sec, Jon?!?!



You'll see soon enough.


----------



## Chuck

Tommy said:


> You'll see soon enough.



Heheh, he filled me in. 

(Anxious for ensuing NGD's from both parties!)


----------



## Tommy

Chuck said:


> Heheh, he filled me in.
> 
> (Anxious for ensuing NGD's from both parties!)



Awwh man, he ruined all the fun. 

I'm sure both of us will be happy in end.


----------



## lawizeg

Ahh! A VLF and CDR?! So much love


----------



## Djentlyman

if anyone is interested this on the bay.

Ibanez RGA121H Prestige Electric Guitar With EMG 81 85 Crushed Dark Ruby | eBay


----------



## gunch

Do you ever think Ibanez will put out more models with the Edge FX?

An RGA 6 with an Edge FX would be the dim diddly doodley 

The MTMs are the only 6's off the top of my head that use it.


----------



## nicktao

Hey guys just an update GC has 4 RGAs.

1 Crushed Ruby and 3 Natural.

In Store USED IBANEZ PRESTIE RGA121 CRUSHED RUBY | GuitarCenter

In Store USED IBANEZ RGA121 PRESTIGE WC | GuitarCenter

In Store USED IBANEZ PRESTIGE SERIES NATURAL | GuitarCenter


There's actually a third natural but its only found on this page: Used Music Instruments and Gear at Guitar Center




Another thing, there's a dude on the Guitar Porn forums who's willing to trade his JP12 7 for an RGA Crushed Ruby and 1200$.


----------



## InCasinoOut

nicktao said:


> Hey guys just an update GC has 4 RGAs.
> 
> 1 Crushed Ruby and 3 Natural.
> 
> In Store USED IBANEZ PRESTIE RGA121 CRUSHED RUBY | GuitarCenter
> 
> In Store USED IBANEZ RGA121 PRESTIGE WC | GuitarCenter
> 
> In Store USED IBANEZ PRESTIGE SERIES NATURAL | GuitarCenter
> 
> 
> There's actually a third natural but its only found on this page: Used Music Instruments and Gear at Guitar Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, there's a dude on the Guitar Porn forums who's willing to trade his JP12 7 for an RGA Crushed Ruby and 1200$.



God dammit. I literally just bought a Crushed Ruby RGA121 3 days ago. I've also always wanted the natural one since I first started playing the guitar and have never found one since I started looking a few years ago.

So tempting to just go ham and get the NTF, but no more funds since I also just bought a new gaming PC.


----------



## SandyRavage

I just joined the club as they have alluded me every time I've gone to snag one....plays better than any Ibanez I've owned prestige or not, but it probably won't stay in the stable for long because I'm much more comfortable with ESP these days.


----------



## InCasinoOut

SandyRavage said:


> I just joined the club as they have alluded me every time I've gone to snag one....plays better than any Ibanez I've owned prestige or not, but it probably won't stay in the stable for long because I'm much more comfortable with ESP these days.



Which one did you go with? NTF, VLF, or a 121H?

Also, does anyone remember what they originally retailed for? They weren't sub-$1000 then right?

Hopefully mine comes in the mail tomorrow. Already been refreshing my tracking number since Monday.


----------



## ice_age_magic

I had one for about a year, to me the guitar looked perfect, felt decent(amazing for the price) but didn't sound good.. Sounded very twangy - probably because the top is so thick. I eventually ended up with a blackmachine b6 - looks pretty much the same(I like natural finishes), but I give it a 10/10 in everything. GAS ended..
I would still buy another natural 121 if one popped up locally. Can't think of a better guitar for 500-600 dollars.


----------



## SandyRavage

Ended up with a natural finish. On th plus side I finally got the dominions that were in there sounding decent, but boy is it a bright guitar.

Thinking of putting 250k pots in to tame the high end on her


----------



## kevdes93

Just ordered the natural one off guitar center used! Does anyone know if covered bkps Will fit in the pickup cavities? Id rather not do any routing and i hear that painkillers sound beast in this guitar


----------



## Allealex

Got an RGA321f on July, and I can easily affirm that its'one of the best instrument I've ever played, and man she's sooo beautiful  Cuoldn't be happier with her, neck is fast and thin, quality is perfect, feels extremely solid and sounds unreal, I really don't understand why Ibanez stopped producing these ones, it's almost impossible to find guitars like these without going custom


----------



## InCasinoOut

AHHHHH I finally have one now! My first pro instrument too! I will probably do a proper NGD thread tomorrow, but man I'm gonna play this more until then. Got it off ebay with OHSC and Blackouts already in it. Sounds awesome through my Pod HD500, and plays soooooo well.


----------



## nicktao

Hey guys just an update GC has 3 RGAs.

1 Crushed Ruby and 2 Natural.

In Store USED IBANEZ PRESTIE RGA121 CRUSHED RUBY | GuitarCenter

In Store USED IBANEZ RGA121 PRESTIGE WC | GuitarCenter

There's actually a third natural but its only found on this page: Used Music Instruments and Gear at Guitar Center




Another thing, there's a dude on the Guitar Porn forums who's willing to trade his JP12 7 for an RGA Crushed Ruby and 1200$.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Got a crunch lab for £25 from a friend in the end ... instantly got it out. I appreciated nice rolled off highs and non scratchy high mids, kinda neutral mids overall but exception being the low mids were just way too exaggerated, way too "wompy" indeed, had a nice bass response to it but only beneficial to 1 string chugs, any more with palm mutes and just woof woof, but combined with the low mid vibe and the lack of presence in the honky mids, chord clarity was a massive issue.

Will either be putting a Jugg or ceramic Blackhawk in it shortly ....


----------



## Chuck

I really wish there was a 7 string version of the RGA121


----------



## Xombie2000

I really enjoyed my old RG from the 90's but I had this Les Paul to PRS stint and went full circle back to shredder type guitars. These days I play ESP Horizons FR-II's it's the mix of both worlds. Finish and attention to detail like PRS and the playability of Ibanez. I'm a sucker for a flame maple top sand neck through body. I liked the first one I got so much I bought another less than a month later.


----------



## Samark

These are such awesome instruments, I'm trying to get an NTF but their popularity has sky rocketed (with good reason)!


----------



## 82DMC12

Anyone put Titans in a 121 yet? I just ordered a set, black with black poles. The stock PU's are a bit weak, I think these will be just the ticket. Also pretty close, guitar-wise and sound-wise, to a Jake sig??


----------



## kevdes93

Someone did... i honestly dont remember who though. I kinda want to say it was watty but im not sure.whoever it was said they were a perfect fit for the guitar and That they sounded amazing. I almost ordered a pair but i changed my mind and got warpigs instead


----------



## Chuck

MikeyENGL(I think that's the right username) put Titans in his 121


----------



## garey77

82DMC12 said:


> Anyone put Titans in a 121 yet? I just ordered a set, black with black poles. The stock PU's are a bit weak, I think these will be just the ticket. Also pretty close, guitar-wise and sound-wise, to a Jake sig??



Was wondering this exact same thing as of late. I purchased a SD Alternative 8 (just to try out something different), but I'm not really finding I like the overall sound of this pickup in this guitar. Anyhow, I'd love to know the final outcome/verdict.


----------



## Evil Weasel

I ordered a set of matte black covered metal titans with gold screws last week. Based in the UK so it'll probably be 3/4 weeks before I have them.


----------



## 82DMC12

OK I will probably have them by Friday, but I'm out of town until Tuesday afternoon. I should have them in Tuesday night and I'll report back!


----------



## kevdes93

Also just a PSA: theres a NTF for sale on guitar centers used site if anyones looking!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Anyone know what an RGA121 in Deep Ocean Crush (in good condition with case) would go for? I just found out a local shop got one in a few weeks ago but I haven't been able to check it out yet or check out the price but was hoping I could have an idea of its value before I walked in


----------



## Silence2-38554

82DMC12 said:


> Also pretty close, guitar-wise and sound-wise, to a Jake sig??



I'd say no, mostly because the construction of the two guitars is totally different. 

RGA: mahogany body with a THICK maple cap, maple neck & rosewood fretboard w/ a fixed bridge.

Titan: Basswood body with a maple top (not sure how thick), maple neck / ebony fretboard w/ a floyd bridge.

Basically, all the differences point to the Titan actually being a BRIGHTER guitar than the RGA. Personally, I put a set of alnico BKP Black Hawks in my RGA & can't think of another pickup I'd rather have. The tamed highs from the alnico magnet rather than ceramic really make it a perfect pairing for the guitar.


----------



## 12enoB

One of the natural finish rga121's is at my closest guitar center. I had never tried one and didn't know about the hype when I picked it up. I plugged it in and started playing it, and holy shit that thing just roars. I've never been a fan of ibanez's but that one seriously impressed me.. if it was $100 cheaper I would have bought it on the spot.

Only issue I found were the cleans were a bit lacking, kind of brittle. But distorted, I rather liked the stock pickups (although I would change them out to better suit the cleans). 

Where is the hype train to bring this guitar back into to production? It's fantastic!


----------



## Mega-Mads

I had the VLF between 2007?-2010. I loved the feel & sound of it. The bridge is just badly designed if you want to use heavy gauge strings. They wont fit. I know 3 other people who had the same problem as i did.


----------



## Jonathan20022

12enoB said:


> Where is the hype train to bring this guitar back into to production? It's fantastic!



It wasn't there when it was in production, that's why 

Sad really since it's an underrated model, but I'm going to have to agree on the bridge being pretty poorly designed. I had to mod mine quite a bit to get them playing how I wanted them to.

- Shortening some Intonation Springs
- Filing the String Slot to make a larger string fit (anything above a .52)
- Setting a piece of wood under the bridge so tuning would be more stable.


----------



## Allealex

Mega-Mads said:


> I had the VLF between 2007?-2010. I loved the feel & sound of it. The bridge is just badly designed if you want to use heavy gauge strings. They wont fit. I know 3 other people who had the same problem as i did.



Yeah that sucks hard, you can't put any string bigger that's bigger than 0.54


----------



## Jake

I feel like I'm the only person who has never had these issues with the bridge 

out of the ones I've owned I've managed to fit up to a .56 fine with no intonation or tuning issues. But it seems that the majority of people have issues...maybe mine is just special 

Although someone told me I couldn't fit a .56 into my PRS SC's bridge either and that works fine as well so who knows, this is why blocked trems make life easier because everything fits


----------



## Alex_IBZ

717ctsjz said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who has never had these issues with the bridge
> 
> out of the ones I've owned I've managed to fit up to a .56 fine with no intonation or tuning issues. But it seems that the majority of people have issues...maybe mine is just special
> 
> Although someone told me I couldn't fit a .56 into my PRS SC's bridge either and that works fine as well so who knows, this is why blocked trems make life easier because everything fits



Yeah, me neither. The bridge totally works for me, too. I've used 12-60 gauge without troubles. Okay, I had to do some minor alterations (just to get the string into the bridge), but apart from that, no problemo.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah I used a .064 for A before and it fit fine.


----------



## kevdes93

I cant get above a .52 into mine


----------



## Flare

So did you guys drill the hole of the 6th string.to make a larger gauge usable?


----------



## kevdes93

Its not the tuner, its the bridge. Guess ill just have to file it


----------



## Jonathan20022

717ctsjz said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who has never had these issues with the bridge
> 
> out of the ones I've owned I've managed to fit up to a .56 fine with no intonation or tuning issues. But it seems that the majority of people have issues...maybe mine is just special
> 
> Although someone told me I couldn't fit a .56 into my PRS SC's bridge either and that works fine as well so who knows, this is why blocked trems make life easier because everything fits



You definitely got very lucky!  I would still have my VLF if I didn't have those problems, just refret it eventually to SS and it'd be perfect.

But completely agreed on the locking trem stuff, everything fits! The only weird thing on the RG I just got is that I have to leave about 3cm of the ball end before the tuner because the EB .56 wouldn't fit in completely.



Flare said:


> So did you guys drill the hole of the 6th string.to make a larger gauge usable?



And yeah I had the VLF filed a bit, I'd be scared shitless bringing a drill near my RGA  The 121h-CDR was already set up in Drop C with 10-52 so I think Tyler had it filed before!



kevdes93 said:


> Its not the tuner, its the bridge. Guess ill just have to file it



I used various grits of sandpaper, from 4000 to 600 grit then made sure I polished off all the burrs that might have been made from the rougher sandpaper. Try that!


----------



## heregoesnothing

Sean Hall (ex-Elitist) and Jesse Cash (ERRA) use .58 gauge on their RGA121NTF (iirc, Jesse uses a bigger string gauge now)


----------



## 82DMC12

Silence2-38554 said:


> I'd say no, mostly because the construction of the two guitars is totally different.
> 
> RGA: mahogany body with a THICK maple cap, maple neck & rosewood fretboard w/ a fixed bridge.
> 
> Titan: Basswood body with a maple top (not sure how thick), maple neck / ebony fretboard w/ a floyd bridge.
> 
> Basically, all the differences point to the Titan actually being a BRIGHTER guitar than the RGA. Personally, I put a set of alnico BKP Black Hawks in my RGA & can't think of another pickup I'd rather have. The tamed highs from the alnico magnet rather than ceramic really make it a perfect pairing for the guitar.



So what you are saying is, I'm just going to have to get Jake Bowen sig anyway? Shucks :-D


----------



## Mega-Mads

Imagine it with a hipshot bridge instead =)


----------



## 82DMC12

Mega-Mads said:


> Imagine it with a hipshot bridge instead =)



I really don't know much about hipshot bridges. But I do recognize how tough it is to get thick strings through the unique RGA bridge. Is there a replacement that wouldn't require any other modifications to the guitar by Hipshot?


----------



## 82DMC12

Just received a set of Titans for my RGA. MIGHT have time to put them in tonight. I got them from BanjomikeZ's ebay store. They arrived USPS Priority 2-Day and came with lots of swag! Will DEFINITELY be buying more from him!


----------



## anunnaki

82DMC12 said:


> Is there a replacement that wouldn't require any other modifications to the guitar by Hipshot?



Well They're not by Hipshot but these two bridges by Schaller would be a drop in replacement, although the one with fine tuners wouldn't be able to go the whole way down into the bridge cavity I believe.







Bridge-Tailpiece-Combination 455 | Schaller-Electronic






Bridge-Tailpiece-Combination 456 | Schaller-Electronic


----------



## 82DMC12

Those bridges are just straight-up awesome. I may have to upgrade one of these days.


----------



## Flare

They have the TOM-styled saddles though, that looks less confortable than the ones on the ginraltar to me.


----------



## thatguyupthere

can somebody tell me what all the hype behind the 121 is? I've never played one and it definatly doesn't look any better than any regular RG, or even another RGA for that matter, unless your REALLY hate flat tops.


----------



## Floppystrings

thatguyupthere said:


> can somebody tell me what all the hype behind the 121 is? I've never played one and it definatly doesn't look any better than any regular RG, or even another RGA for that matter, unless your REALLY hate flat tops.



Made in Japan

Maple cap*****

Mahogany back


----------



## 82DMC12

Ridiculously great neck. Not quite as thin as original wizard but in a good way. Frets are as good as they come. The guitar just had this growl to it that my 1987 Rg560 and my Rg921f lack. The hype is to be believed!


----------



## kevdes93

Ive never played an ibanez that i really fell in love with until i got my rga. The fretwork, The neck, the cut of rosewood, nice maple cap... with a pickup change its (IMO) the perfect 6 string. A simple, high quality workhorse in every aspect


----------



## Jonathan20022

It was a sub $1000 Prestige, at least when it was discontinued and on blowout on various websites. 

Mahogany Body, one of the thickest Maple Tops ever used on a production guitar, a wonderful thin yet rounded guitar neck, and above all it was a hardtail.

All of those things are appealing to both the Ibanez fans who already were deep into the thick of their guitars. AND people have always bitched about Ibanez having a majority of Basswood bodied and Trem equipped guitars. So I find it hilarious that everyone who always wanted those features let all the models but the high end RGA420z's get discontinued. No one bought them until they were already discontinued, and that's where the hype began I'm sure. Making it a harder guitar to aquire nowadays since you can't buy them new and it's only being nurtured by the 2nd Hand Market.


----------



## Addison90

Floppystrings said:


> Made in Japan
> 
> Maple cap*****
> 
> Mahogany back



+ Fast neck (unfinished, satin feel)

+ Relatively affordable yet high quality piece of guitar


----------



## Jake

Relevant bump, today I attempted to put a .059 on my 121 and it fit in the tuner but not in the bridge 

I guess I can say that's my first problem I've ever had with this guitar, and it's only because I was too lazy to get new strings and that was all I had laying around haha


----------



## Chuck

^ That's really odd, Jake


----------



## Jake

Chuck said:


> ^ That's really odd, Jake


yeah I know, oh well now its in drop d with 46-10 since it was a 7 string set, until I get a new set of 10-52's to put it back into drop C. 


only having one guitar at school sucks


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

717ctsjz said:


> Relevant bump, today I attempted to put a .059 on my 121 and it fit in the tuner but not in the bridge
> 
> I guess I can say that's my first problem I've ever had with this guitar, and it's only because I was too lazy to get new strings and that was all I had laying around haha



Can the bridge be easily modified to get the .059 in there? Curious because I may be purchasing a 121 and would want to use a 59.


----------



## Chuck

I've had .064's in mine before, no problem, no modifications.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Chuck said:


> I've had .064's in mine before, no problem, no modifications.



thanks!


----------



## Jake

AkiraSpectrum said:


> thanks!


yeah I'm not sure why it didn't fit because .056 fits in mine no problem, pretty sure I fit a .060 in there once too so idk what was up with this one


----------



## Chuck

What strings are you using? Maybe the have a thicker wind near the end


----------



## Jake

Chuck said:


> What strings are you using? Maybe the have a thicker wind near the end


Quite frankly I'm not sure what kind they were. I had individual gauges lying around for a 7 string set. It did have a very thick wind near the ball end though which I'm pretty sure was my problem.


----------



## 82DMC12

I've been out of town for work for a few days but I finally picked up my RGA from the shop - it needed a wiring check because somehow I must have messed it up. The Titans in this guitar.... WOW!!!! So tight, lots of great tone, even sounds phenomenal on the cleans! These PU's are exactly what this guitar needed. I've played it thorough both my 6505+/PPC212 and PodFarm with ReCabinet and it just slays. I couldn't put the guitar down until my fingers hurt and Friday night beers were calling :-D

I've been reading about the Jake Sig, and I bet this is kind of close to it.... RGA body, Prestige frets, mahagony/maple cap, Titan PU's... obvious difference is fixed bridge.

Can't wait to try the sig, but I'm not sure how it can be much better, value-wise, than a 121 with Titan's???

See pic... went with black poles for OEM look.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I have a question. Why is there a routing under the RGA Gibraltar bridge if its fixed?


----------



## 82DMC12

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I have a question. Why is there a routing under the RGA Gibraltar bridge if its fixed?



Not sure exactly, but at least you can lower the bridge further than necessary, unlike the Tight End R bridge which requires neck shims to get equally low action.

I'm looking at you, RG921F.


----------



## theycallmetc

There's several reasons why you'd want to recess a fixed bridge, but mostly it's due to neck angle and action. If you have a high profile bridge like a TOM or Floyd Rose, unless you recess it into the body like Carvin does with their TOMs you need to set the neck at an angle (for example, like on a Les Paul). If the bridge is too high profile then there's a limit to how low you can adjust it to get low action, so you have to raise the neck via shims like the previous poster said to compensate.

The feel is different too. Your hand rests closer to the body on a recessed bridge, which some people like if they rest their pinky on the body or pickguard.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

RGA peasants


----------



## Enter Paradox

I have one RGA121TKF, I would like to refinish it to TKF again, just less glossy - similar to those antique black oil finishes. Advice ?

This one a pretty rare model aight ?


----------



## mystix

Man.. Some people are asking crazy prices for this guitar used. I just saw a listing on a different site for a rga with emg's for $900!!!!


----------



## kevdes93

Thats so lame, people.just capitalizing on the "but its discontinued!" Thing. Mine has a warpig in the bridge and im gonna list it for much less than that haha. Personally i wouldnt spend more than 700 on one with a pickup upgrade


----------



## dcoughlin1

A couple of months ago I bought an rga121 and other then some dings the seller didn't tell me about I absolutely love it!


----------



## Chuck

CrushingAnvil said:


> RGA peasants



What?


----------



## patbastard

I would love to have one, anyone got one to trade?


----------



## 82DMC12

Hey guys, so I've had Titans in my 121 for, oh, probably a month now and this guitar is by far my favorite. I also have an 87 RG560 w/ Evo, 7321 with D-Activators, RG921F, RGD321, SBMM JP70... and the RGA just totally kills all of them in terms of....

- Sound: Titans are so tight and the neck PU is ultra smooth without that gritty crunch you hear on lesser PU's. Harmonics are so easy without overdoing the gain.

- Neck: What can I say, my favorite neck. My RG560 is almost too thin but the RGA is great and comfortable. I am tuned to drop-C and I can intonate 100% perfectly and it stays in tune very well

- Frets: Just perfect, no dead spots, my action is about 1 mm and no buzzing. Wish my 7321 could do that.

I use Cobalt 10-52's, the heavy bottom set.

I don't know if I just have a really good one or what but this guitar is perfect, I wouldn't change a thing. There is just something so satisfying to crank it up and do a 

C / 17\
G / 17\
C / 17\

and hit an open D chord that feels so RIGHT. Just had to post again!!!


----------



## SeductionS

I love my RGA121 to death but I have a minor "problem".
While it is still playable, I have some rust/oxidation problems on my bridge (I try to clean it as much as possible after playing, but I can't hold it back/remove it completely).
Anyone has some tricks to get rid of it?


----------



## 82DMC12

When I got mine last year, it had similar oxidation problems. I took the bridge completely apart and cleaned it with 0000 steel wool and Tri-Flow oil. It took all the green and rusty stuff away and it look quite good except for where the plating has been discolored or rubbed down. When I change strings I dab a bit of Tri-Flow onto the saddles and into all the screw threads and give them a couple turns in and out to work it in. I also wipe the bridge down with the oil on a microfiber cloth. No more oxidation.

Actually if you scroll up to post 230 you can see mine in the pic, that's how good the bridge turned out after cleaning it.


----------



## shred-o-holic

I love my RGA 121. Had a violin finish and sanded and painted dark brown to match the headstock. Came out OK.....have a A-Nailbomb in the bridge. One of the last guitars I ever want to part with.


----------



## DarthV

82DMC12 said:


> Hey guys, so I've had Titans in my 121 for, oh, probably a month now and this guitar is by far my favorite. I also have an 87 RG560 w/ Evo, 7321 with D-Activators, RG921F, RGD321, SBMM JP70... and the RGA just totally kills all of them in terms of....
> 
> - Sound: Titans are so tight and the neck PU is ultra smooth without that gritty crunch you hear on lesser PU's. Harmonics are so easy without overdoing the gain.
> 
> - Neck: What can I say, my favorite neck. My RG560 is almost too thin but the RGA is great and comfortable. I am tuned to drop-C and I can intonate 100% perfectly and it stays in tune very well
> 
> - Frets: Just perfect, no dead spots, my action is about 1 mm and no buzzing. Wish my 7321 could do that.
> 
> I use Cobalt 10-52's, the heavy bottom set.
> 
> I don't know if I just have a really good one or what but this guitar is perfect, I wouldn't change a thing. There is just something so satisfying to crank it up and do a
> 
> C / 17\
> G / 17\
> C / 17\
> 
> and hit an open D chord that feels so RIGHT. Just had to post again!!!



What sort of music are you playing? I'm looking to upgrade my s5470 (mahogany + maple cap just like the 121) and I'm interested in the titans. Definitely cheaper than a pair of BKP nailbombs! Looking at D standard for some Dream Theater.


----------



## 82DMC12

DarthV said:


> What sort of music are you playing? I'm looking to upgrade my s5470 (mahogany + maple cap just like the 121) and I'm interested in the titans. Definitely cheaper than a pair of BKP nailbombs! Looking at D standard for some Dream Theater.



I bought them because of the Jake Bowen video introducing them, but I also like playing Dream Theater, that kind of tone. My RG560 has an Evolution in the bridge. If I use the same amp settings and switch guitars, the Titan has a more balanced sound (not as much upper mid), it's way tighter, and less fizz. I know they are a bit less gain, and lately I've been backing off on the gain looking for a tighter sound with less slop. The Titans deliver that.

For the last couple months I have working on shred skills (Speed Kills, and another Metal Method shred video) and the Titans sound great for fast runs. The neck especially, it is very liquid-sounding.


----------



## SeductionS

82DMC12 said:


> When I got mine last year, it had similar oxidation problems. I took the bridge completely apart and cleaned it with 0000 steel wool and Tri-Flow oil. It took all the green and rusty stuff away and it look quite good except for where the plating has been discolored or rubbed down. When I change strings I dab a bit of Tri-Flow onto the saddles and into all the screw threads and give them a couple turns in and out to work it in. I also wipe the bridge down with the oil on a microfiber cloth. No more oxidation.
> 
> Actually if you scroll up to post 230 you can see mine in the pic, that's how good the bridge turned out after cleaning it.



Hmmh thanks for the tip, would any other product (in stead of the Tri-Flow) achieve the same effect? I'm not sure I can get my hands on that over here in Belgium.

I heard some people used WD-40, would that work as well?


----------



## 82DMC12

SeductionS said:


> Hmmh thanks for the tip, would any other product (in stead of the Tri-Flow) achieve the same effect? I'm not sure I can get my hands on that over here in Belgium.
> 
> I heard some people used WD-40, would that work as well?



Yeah, it would probably work but it might not stay on the bridge as long as a protectant. Maybe look for a light machine oil, like a sewing machine oil? I use the oil with the steel wool to lubricate the metal while buffing it, that way it doesn't get any swirl marks or scratches.

So basically I took the whole bridge apart, cleaned every piece and screw with steel wool and Tri-Flow, wiped it clean and dry, and then reassembled with a drop of oil on every screw as I threaded them in. Also a drop under each saddle. This works great and keeps moisture and body oil from causing corrosion. Also no worry about fasteners freezing up, causing stripped screws and such. Lastly, when setting up the guitar under tension, everything moves smoothly and predictably while adjusting intonation, etc.


----------



## SeductionS

Great, thanks for the info!
Will definitly try this when my strings arrive, ordered some lemon oil too, my RGA121 will be as new


----------



## pittbul

really nice bridge !


----------



## atticus1088

Ummm... I think, I have a problem...


----------



## Chuck

Damn! And I thought I was crazy when I had three!


----------



## mystix

Wow. There's one on eBay for $1000 and it's about to sell. Crazy


----------



## Pikka Bird

atticus1088 said:


> Ummm... I think, I have a problem...



Yeah, you do... The neck pickup on the 321 is flipped.


----------



## InCasinoOut

mystix said:


> Wow. There's one on eBay for $1000 and it's about to sell. Crazy



Yeah there are two sparkle finished 121s on right now for $1625... Crazy. Glad I got mine just a few months ago for $1000 less!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

InCasinoOut said:


> Yeah there are two sparkle finished 121s on right now for $1625... Crazy. Glad I got mine just a few months ago for $1000 less!



This is wacky! New, these guitars (mid to late 2000's) would retail for $999 or slightly higher.

I got my stock used CDO for $650 (Canadian). The original owner purchased it for $999.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm thinking of joining the club again, either the NTF or the CDO would be sick. If the Ibanez I have planned doesn't work out, then I might just do that!


----------



## ElasticPancakes

I'm busy looking for one of these in South Africa at the moment... no luck. I think there are maybe 10 here haha.

Might eventually have to find one overseas and get it sent to me.


----------



## aciek_l

I also have huge GAS for RGA (121 or 321) and trying to find one in Poland/Europe, which is not easy. Even I cen't believe how much I want RGA... It's the only Ibanez guitar I like and I was totally Gibson Les Paul guy.


----------



## Watty

InCasinoOut said:


> Yeah there are two sparkle finished 121s on right now for $1625... Crazy. Glad I got mine just a few months ago for $1000 less!



That's NOT market value, the seller is a notorious flipper that always inflates the value of his guitars. The red one should go for between $500-600 and the blue one shouldn't go too much higher than $650 due to the increased rarity.


----------



## madloff

The recent price hikes I've seen on eBay are insane. I have mad GAS for a RGA321/121, but not enough to pay twice or three times what I could have got one for a month or two ago. I guess in time they'll go back down to something more reasonable, right?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Highly dependent on what people start paying for them at the time, I would just keep an eye out and look for one in relatively good shape for a good price. On eBay there's been an increase in sales since the beginning of this year, they're going for around 7-900 for the unfinished ones. The market was just well priced on these things back then, I sold my VLF for 750 to a member on here last year, exceptionally good condition with Dimarzio's. God I miss it.

As far as I know if the price had doubled or tripled, we'd be seeing RGA's used for 1200/1800 respectively. They're still under 1k pretty much anywhere, just keep an eye out for a good deal and you'll find one.


----------



## Watty

I've owned 6 of them and never paid over $650 unless it had BKP's. The recent "hikes" are for absolutely mint (i.e. case queens) and inflated flipper prices.

Edit: Just saw said flipper answer a question via "ask" that said he recommended the RGA's as being a good option for a solid guitar under $1000.....all while he has two listed for a starting bid of $1250.


----------



## Jake

Watty said:


> I've owned 6 of them and never paid over $650 unless it had BKP's. The recent "hikes" are for absolutely mint (i.e. case queens) and inflated flipper prices.
> 
> Edit: Just saw said flipper answer a question via "ask" that said he recommended the RGA's as being a good option for a solid guitar under $1000.....all while he has two listed for a starting bid of $1250.


I almost shit my pants when I saw the prices he is asking. Seriously who in there right mind would pay that?

All I can do is shake my head and hope nobody falls for it but I know with the people on that page someone will and still think they got a good deal


----------



## kevdes93

Paid dirt cheap for mine and zack on the guitar porn facebook page Is asking 900 for his.. not sure if its stock or not but I think thats far too high for this guitar. But hey a kid PMd him about it so i guess whatever. Just sold mine with a bkp for 725


----------



## Emil357

Hey guys.

All your RGA hype has forced me to buy this one.. Hope it delivers


----------



## Defi

An RGA121 was actually my 3rd guitar ever... It was pretty sweet. I had a duncan custom in the bridge and dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck. This is when all I wanted was to be like Necrophagist.

I sold it and got a RGT3120 with anderson pickups instead, which I found to be superior in every way... now I'll slowly back out of this thread


----------



## Tree

Emil357 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> All your RGA hype has forced me to buy this one.. Hope it delivers



Oh god, you bought it from Zack 
How much did you pay?


----------



## Emil357

Tree said:


> Oh god, you bought it from Zack
> How much did you pay?


 
Sorry didn't buy from Zack. Bought it in europe


----------



## Tree

Could have sworn that was a pic of one of the two he had on eBay 
Anyway, congrats! I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## tranqx

Got my RGA121 with Aftermath/Painkiller from one of the old guitarists from Lorna Shore a few months ago. THING IS SO GOOD!


----------



## Emil357

Tree said:


> Could have sworn that was a pic of one of the two he had on eBay
> Anyway, congrats! I'm sure you'll love it



Yea might be - I just found the pic on google. I'm waiting patiently to receive mine


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Emil357 said:


> Yea might be - I just found the pic on google. I'm waiting patiently to receive mine



congrats, hope you like it!
I just got the same one a few months ago, the finish looks a lot better in person.


----------



## gujukal

I'm thinking of trading my ESP Eclipse I CTM Vintage Black for an Ibanez RGA121 in sparkle red. Is it a decent trade or should i not do it? I've never really felt super happy playing my ESP Eclipse since i like super strats more with 24 frets and 25,5" scale length. I dont find the Sparkle Red finish very attractive though but i'm thinking of respray it.


----------



## Skrapmetal

gujukal said:


> I'm thinking of trading my ESP Eclipse I CTM Vintage Black for an Ibanez RGA121 in sparkle red. Is it a decent trade or should i not do it? I've never really felt super happy playing my ESP Eclipse since i like super strats more with 24 frets and 25,5" scale length. I dont find the Sparkle Red finish very attractive though but i'm thinking of respray it.



I almost passed on my RGA121 because it is the sparkle red color. I'm very glad I didn't. The color isn't bad, and if you throw some white pickups in it the guitar looks kinda cool.

The way it plays and sounds makes any concerns I had over the color disappear.


----------



## Dentom79

Skrapmetal said:


> I almost passed on my RGA121 because it is the sparkle red color. I'm very glad I didn't. The color isn't bad, and if you throw some white pickups in it the guitar looks kinda cool.
> 
> The way it plays and sounds makes any concerns I had over the color disappear.



Indeed, same with my CDO RGA121 I had for a couple of weeks.
I did sell it though, couldn't justify having 2 RGA121's and not a single RGT.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

I feel bad for it, but I am about to sell my RGA121 NTF: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-ntf-prestige-dimarzio-goodness-included.html. If anybody of you guys is intersted drop me a line


----------



## Jonathan20022

CDR is a wonderful finish, looks excellent IRL. I wouldn't be turned off by it, it DOES look fantastic with white pickups, you can go further and get it white pickup switch and pearloid tuning heads.






Still wish I had the cash to buy this when it was up


----------



## gujukal

Jonathan20022 said:


> Maybe if he throws in a couple hundred or a set of EMG Hets
> 
> Not worth it IMO. They may cost more, but they play like any other 1000 level LTD does. Although it's not bad, the Prestige is inevitably the better guitar. Unless you fall in love with that LTD, don't do it!



My old LTD MH1000 plays like a dream imo. But maybe the new ones are cheaper quality though..


----------



## InCasinoOut

gujukal said:


> I'm thinking of trading my ESP Eclipse I CTM Vintage Black for an Ibanez RGA121 in sparkle red. Is it a decent trade or should i not do it? I've never really felt super happy playing my ESP Eclipse since i like super strats more with 24 frets and 25,5" scale length. I dont find the Sparkle Red finish very attractive though but i'm thinking of respray it.



I was originally skeptical about the CDR finish when i first came across it, since I always wanted an NTF or VLF, but I absolutely love it now. Looks much better in person than in photos. Almost like a really nice hot rod automotive finish. I bought the CDR before I got my VLF 121 this year, and I have to say, it just looks like a meaner guitar.


----------



## aciek_l

Nickel cover pickups in RGA121h CDR - yay or nay?  Anyone have photos of such combination?


----------



## MoshJosh

my local shop has a new old stock rga121 cdr and I'm thinking about trying to nab it and throwing an EMG 57/66 set in, so I vote YAY


----------



## Steinmetzify

MoshJosh said:


> my local shop has a new old stock rga121 cdr and I'm thinking about trying to nab it and throwing an EMG 57/66 set in, so I vote YAY


 
You do that and hate it let me know; I'm on a vague hunt for a 121 and I've been wanting to try those EMGs.


----------



## Semi-pro

aciek_l said:


> Nickel cover pickups in RGA121h CDR - yay or nay?  Anyone have photos of such combination?



For a while I was thinking about the same but eventually went for a blue/black zebra cobo for my. But right now I'd probably choose nickel covered pups. Go for it man! 

Edit: Oops, thought you said CDO, wchich is what I've got. Well anyways, nickel covers would look badass I think


----------



## sluggo88

I posted about a NTF RGA121 I had, and sadly needed to sell due to a car repair - well, life improved and now I have its replacement, a VLF RGA121 with the awesome zebra Crunchlab/Liquifire pickups!
Moral of the story: don't let a bad situation get you down, there may be something even better for you right around the corner.


----------



## aciek_l

I was thinking about Fastback Beardcomber unshaven, but including taxes and customs they will be a bit too expensive.  
So I almost decided to buy SD SH-5 & SH-1. What do you think?


----------



## InCasinoOut

After a 2 month wait, I finally got my custom Titans in! Had them installed today. Only been playing for ~30 mins since I picked her up, but I like them a lot. I'm not doing djenty stuff, but they're very articulate and their midrange-focus works well for tech-death stuff like Wretched or The Faceless. Thanks to Nick at The Axe Palace!

Behold, my poor-man's Jake Bowen sig:


----------



## 82DMC12

InCasinoOut said:


> After a 2 month wait, I finally got my custom Titans in! Had them installed today. Only been playing for ~30 mins since I picked her up, but I like them a lot. I'm not doing djenty stuff, but they're very articulate and their midrange-focus works well for tech-death stuff like Wretched or The Faceless. Thanks to Nick at The Axe Palace!



Sweet!!! Looks great. I too have a 121 (natural finish) with black Titans in this thread. It definitely slays!! These pickups are super tight.


----------



## InCasinoOut

82DMC12 said:


> Sweet!!! Looks great. I too have a 121 (natural finish) with black Titans in this thread. It definitely slays!! These pickups are super tight.


Yeah dude, very happy with them. Next mods planned are have a 3 way switch and 2 push-pull pots installed, and locking tuners eventually. I also want to switch my other 121 with Blackouts to passives too. Haven't decided on pups yet.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Any mods need to be done to fit covered Titan pickups in that?


----------



## Matt_D_

I've also just grabbed the mythical RGA121NTF  will arrive this week!


----------



## InCasinoOut

rockstarazuri said:


> Any mods need to be done to fit covered Titan pickups in that?



Yeah, there was some routing that needed to be done. The covers are really just a hair bigger than the original routes, and mostly just because the corners are more squared off than the body.


----------



## Evil Weasel

I'm back to two. Not sure what to do, still looking for a suitable person to put a clear coat back on my NTF (a previous owner stripped it and put a flimsy oil finish on) and have a brand new set of BKP blackhawks to be installed at the same time. I don't really play it because of that so really need to get it sorted! Also picked up a CDR too, not sure whether to keep it. It's in insane condition for it's age, literally not a single chip or scratch. Need another 7 more than a 2nd RGA121!


----------



## aciek_l

I've just put SD SH-5 and SH-1 into mym RGA121H. Sound is fuller, brigher and more dynamic.  And white pickups looks great in a CDR.


----------



## Matt_D_

Ok, I *really* hate the volume knob position on these. other than that. lovely.


----------



## GRIZ

I own two. One in violin and one in natural. I've had the violin one since 2006. My favorite ibanez of all time. I would gladly own thirty of them of I had the room lol


----------



## yeeahnick

Man you guys are making it hard for me, i was about to buy my 2nd RGA121 (VLF this time to match my NTF) but you guys are talking about the CDR finish and its making me rethink my choice. I can currently buy a used VLF with some scratches online and the total costs with the shipping,duty/customs/taxes fees would be about the same of buying a CDR store demo sold as new in a store only a few hours drive away. Should I wait to see if another used VLF comes up online with less scratches or just go out and buy the store demo CDR? I understand these guitars are discontinued and finding one in NEW condition is almost impossible. I must admit that I did not like to CDR finish but seeing the picture above with the white pickups it does look badass!


----------



## aciek_l

If everything is OK with this CDR, I would recommend go for it! 
If I'm not wrong, RGA121H is a bit higher model than the regular 121. 
I&#8217;ve got one and I absolutely love it! 
Some pics to make your decision easier. 




















I've also changed switch cap to white. Small detail, but looks better!


----------



## yeeahnick

Amazing pictures thanks a lot! It does look great and my girlfriend approves hahaha. I have another problem, today i found an RGA321F for sale at about the same price, what do you recommend now?

Is it true the 321 sounds different because of the maple top?


----------



## 82DMC12

yeeahnick said:


> Amazing pictures thanks a lot! It does look great and my girlfriend approves hahaha. I have another problem, today i found an RGA321F for sale at about the same price, what do you recommend now?
> 
> Is it true the 321 sounds different because of the maple top?



The 121 and 321F both have maple caps, but the 321F is a flamed maple top. Looks fantastic in the picture above, but I have never seen one in person. The 121 was cheaper new. I love my 121 natural finish, it just screams "get the job done". 

The 321F also had Dimarzio IBZ pu's when new.... but most of us would put new PU's in anyway!

Seeing that 321 makes me want one of them now too!


----------



## Jake

82DMC12 said:


> The 121 and 321F both have maple caps, but the 321F is a flamed maple top. Looks fantastic in the picture above, but I have never seen one in person. The 121 was cheaper new. I love my 121 natural finish, it just screams "get the job done".
> 
> The 321F also had Dimarzio IBZ pu's when new.... but most of us would put new PU's in anyway!
> 
> Seeing that 321 makes me want one of them now too!


Actually the sparkle finish 121's are all mahogany, no maple cap. 

Having owned a 321 though I wouldn't say they sound incredibly different, the maple cap on the 321 is thick though, thicker than the maple capped 121's. 

If you have a chance to get a 321 though you should do it


----------



## aciek_l

82DMC12 said:


> The 121 and 321F



Nope. "Regular" 121 (VLF and NTF finishes) of course does have a maple top, as well as 321, but 121H (CDR and CDO finishes) have all-mohagany body, so that's a big difference. 

I have 321 for only two weeks, but it has well balanced tone, quite bright, but somehow full warm at the same time. With stock pickups sounds was brighter. 
121H is more mid-range orientated (well, with new pickups, stock ones weren't quite good) and kicks ass!  I have it for half a year now. I need to try change tunings and I think that I will have 321 in E/DropD for a bit ligher stuff, and 121H will be in D/DropC for heavier things.  But this is just me...  Pickups can do a lot, as well as particular guitar. The guy I bought my 321 from, also has 321 Black Onyx with CrunchLab and PafPro and it sounds huge!
I would recommend both. ;D When I was aksed if I'm interested in buying 321 I thought that I will sell my 121H, but I couldn't say goodbye to this guitar.  321 is also great! Playing guitar was never so pleasant for me. 
But if the price is the same, well, 321 is considered to be higher model, but also 121H is made absolutely perfectly! Tough decision... In my case it ended by having both. 
Some more pictures in link below, if someone is interested. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7t2nc6lune5ic1f/AAAM95gxAupdbW7Nn438qNMra?dl=0


----------



## yeeahnick

Thanks for the maple top clarifications guys!

I am still not decided. I do own a 121 natural finish and the 321 is really sexy. My heart says go with the USED 321 but my mind says go with the NEW 121 haha.

Tough choice, i cant waste too much time thinking, these guitars sell so quick and they are so hard to find


----------



## 82DMC12

Jake said:


> Actually the sparkle finish 121's are all mahogany, no maple cap.
> 
> Having owned a 321 though I wouldn't say they sound incredibly different, the maple cap on the 321 is thick though, thicker than the maple capped 121's.
> 
> If you have a chance to get a 321 though you should do it



I stand corrected. Good to know!


----------



## 82DMC12

Locking tuners??

Anyone add locking tuners to their 121? I saw someone on ebay selling one with Sperzels. Is there a set that will drop in without any modification? Hopefully in Cosmo Black so it looks stock.


----------



## oneblackened

I'm picking up a 121 this week in natural. 

So. freaking. Stoked.


----------



## 82DMC12

82DMC12 said:


> Locking tuners??
> 
> Anyone add locking tuners to their 121? I saw someone on ebay selling one with Sperzels. Is there a set that will drop in without any modification? Hopefully in Cosmo Black so it looks stock.



Hi guys,

I'm thinking about getting these for my 121 NTF - 

GOTOH SG381 MG-T Magnum Lock Traditional Guitar Tuning Machine 6L Cosmo Black - Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies, LLC

Looks like they are the same tuners as on my RG752. Cosmo black should be correct.... any comments on if they will fit without modification?


----------



## CudBucket

Always wanted to pick one of these up. Love the fixed bridge and would use it for non-standard tuning.


----------



## Silence2-38554

82DMC12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting these for my 121 NTF -
> 
> GOTOH SG381 MG-T Magnum Lock Traditional Guitar Tuning Machine 6L Cosmo Black - Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies, LLC
> 
> Looks like they are the same tuners as on my RG752. Cosmo black should be correct.... any comments on if they will fit without modification?



YEP! Those are the exact tuners I got for my RGA121NTF & they are drop-in replacements! Not to mention a VERY worth while mod for these guitars.


----------



## Horizongeetar93

Getting my own NTF RGA this week to add to my stable of 121h's. Cant wait!


----------



## Matt_D_

I just put 57/66 set into my VLF 121. They sound *killer*. I'm totally going to grab the gotohs for both the VLF and the NTF. thanks for the info


----------



## Arsis

Bought one off a fellow SSOer around 5 years ago and has been my main axe ever since. I have the NTF but also love the VF The neck and bridge are sooo comfortable. since it's purchase it has had a Dimarzio super distortion in the bridge and sounds meaner and fuller than any other guitar I own, contending with EMG, Lundgren, and an X2N. I just bought An alinco Blackhawk for it which I am still awaiting it's arrival. Anyone eperienced one of these guitars Blackhawk loaded? I saw some earlier post (like page 2/3) of someone with blackhawks in his 121.


----------



## Cheap

Regarding the tuners--I just dropped in a Sperzel 6-in-line chrome set in there without any mods and they've been excellent. I can post pictures to show their offset screws (not pin type tuners) if need be, but google is cool too

Also, I put an Alnico BKP Black Hawk in the bridge position and a Holy Diver bridge in the neck position and they both rule. Just an extra two cents


----------



## InCasinoOut

Matt_D_ said:


> I just put 57/66 set into my VLF 121. They sound *killer*. I'm totally going to grab the gotohs for both the VLF and the NTF. thanks for the info



I got to try the 57/66 in a buddies 8 string and like them very much, enough to want to replace my CDR with Blackouts with them. How did they fit? My VLF needed some routing to fit my covered Dimarzios in them, but it looks to me the Blackout housing is just snug but didn't need mods to fit it in.

edit: post pics too!


----------



## nicklord

IVE ALWAYS WANTED ONE


----------



## Jake

Just snagged yet another rga121!


----------



## GRIZ

i've got one of each color these days.


----------



## Jake

The one I just picked up is definitely interesting to say the least 

It started as a VLF, guy repainted it gloss black and put the flag of Portugal on it and even painted over the pretty rosewood headstock veneer and put a pretty weird older ibanez logo on it. I don't know if I'll end up stripping the body because it's kinda different but I'm definitely getting that headstock paint off. The paint job is SUPER clean though so idk. 

Got it for cheap too


----------



## Kobalt

The RGA121 in NTF and RGA321F are two guitars I would love to put my hands on.

Love that natural plain maple top!


----------



## aciek_l

Hi Guys,

Is putting SH2 and SH4 into RGA321F SPB a good idea? :> Currently I have CrunchLab and LiquiFire and they are just a bit to harsh. I liked my RGA121H very much with SH5 and SH1.

And how do you think chrome covered pickups will look like in that guitar? "Yay or nay"?  Assuming they will fit... 
Someone have a photo of 321 with covered pickups?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

To those who have Duncan's in their 121's, do they fit in the RGA121's without any routing?


----------



## lava

AkiraSpectrum said:


> To those who have Duncan's in their 121's, do they fit in the RGA121's without any routing?



I have a Seymour Duncan SH-2 Jazz in the neck position. Fit with no routing. Or is that not what you're referring to?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

lava said:


> I have a Seymour Duncan SH-2 Jazz in the neck position. Fit with no routing. Or is that not what you're referring to?



yup, just wanted to make sure they'd drop right in without need to route the pickup cavities. thanks!


----------



## Jake

NGD for the most unique RGA121 I've yet to see is now live 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/283895-rga121-ngd-one-definitely-unique.html


----------



## yeeahnick

So patience is a virtue! I finally got my hands on a MINT blue RGA321. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Kobalt

yeeahnick said:


> So patience is a virtue! I finally got my hands on a MINT blue RGA321. Couldn't be happier!


Jelly jelly jelly. Very jealous.


----------



## 82DMC12

Hey guys, I was checking the intonation on my RGA121 and found there wasn't enough travel in the 3rd string saddle to bring the G correct. Then I realized that the screw is so long that it is touching the front of the inside of the bridge. All six saddles are like that. It can't be right....

Thinking someone replaced screws at one time. Where can I get the correct ones? Hesitant about a hardware store, I want something that won't corrode. 

How long as the original screws?


----------



## yeeahnick

82DMC12 said:


> Hey guys, I was checking the intonation on my RGA121 and found there wasn't enough travel in the 3rd string saddle to bring the G correct. Then I realized that the screw is so long that it is touching the front of the inside of the bridge. All six saddles are like that. It can't be right....
> 
> Thinking someone replaced screws at one time. Where can I get the correct ones? Hesitant about a hardware store, I want something that won't corrode.
> 
> How long as the original screws?



I did not measure them but I did take a look at one of my spare bridges and seems like all screws are touching the front of the inside of the bridge. This is a untouched bridge, in brand new condition, I did not adjust it yet. See the pictures below. My best recommendation would be maybe you should just buy a new bridge, they are under 70$ USD =)

Good luck!


----------



## 82DMC12

Cheers man, thanks for checking! Guess mine is how it should be then. By removing the 3rd string's saddle's spring I was able to intonate it, but then again I think I have a plain 22 (ernie ball beefy slinky set for C-standard). Third strings just suck to intonate not matter what it seems.

Looking forward to Christmas, I asked for a set of Gotoh locking tuners for this guitar as I mentioned a few posts up!!!


----------



## yeeahnick

82DMC12 said:


> Cheers man, thanks for checking! Guess mine is how it should be then. By removing the 3rd string's saddle's spring I was able to intonate it, but then again I think I have a plain 22 (ernie ball beefy slinky set for C-standard). Third strings just suck to intonate not matter what it seems.
> 
> Looking forward to Christmas, I asked for a set of Gotoh locking tuners for this guitar as I mentioned a few posts up!!!



Awesome man! I just received mine last week! Still need to install them but I dont know if I should put them in my 121 or a new 321 that I didn't have before ordered the tuners, either way I know ill end up buying another set haha


----------



## 82DMC12

Got my Gotoh Magnum Lock tuners installed! Super sweet. They seem to have two different heights - three of the tuners are slightly shorter than the other three, they are marked by a small green dot sticker on the top side of the gear casing to note which ones are the same in height. I looked at my RG752FX and it appeared the taller tuners are for the bass strings while the shorter ones are for the top strings. Makes sense. They went in easy, no mods needed, and I assume the shorter posts provide more string tension. 

It's amazing how easy it is to stretch a new set of strings with locking tuners and a fixed bridge - Definitely a great upgrade for an already killer guitar!

Got mine from here:
GOTOH SG381 MG-T Magnum Lock Traditional Guitar Tuning Machine 6L Cosmo Black - Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies, LLC

Shipping was super fast, ordered on Friday night and had them Monday afternoon!!!


----------



## lawizeg

Yep, I'm doing that to my Prestiges LOL

Anyone know if I can just drop in Hipshots as well? I like the knobs on those.


----------



## yeeahnick

82DMC12 said:


> Got my Gotoh Magnum Lock tuners installed! Super sweet. They seem to have two different heights - three of the tuners are slightly shorter than the other three, they are marked by a small green dot sticker on the top side of the gear casing to note which ones are the same in height. I looked at my RG752FX and it appeared the taller tuners are for the bass strings while the shorter ones are for the top strings. Makes sense. They went in easy, no mods needed, and I assume the shorter posts provide more string tension.
> 
> It's amazing how easy it is to stretch a new set of strings with locking tuners and a fixed bridge - Definitely a great upgrade for an already killer guitar!
> 
> Got mine from here:
> GOTOH SG381 MG-T Magnum Lock Traditional Guitar Tuning Machine 6L Cosmo Black - Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies, LLC
> 
> Shipping was super fast, ordered on Friday night and had them Monday afternoon!!!



Sweet! Thanks for the heads up for the 2 different heights, pretty amazing feature. I still have to install mine, i am so busy these days =(


----------



## gujukal

Bought a RGA121 CDR the other day and it looks absolutely great and feels very solid, something that bothers me is that i cant get the action like i want it. Even though my string height is not that low i get some massive string buzz on the 15th fret on the G-string. It's tuned to drop A# with 13-66 strings so its not loose at all. My LTD MH-1000NT with the same strings can get a lot lower action without any major fret buzz. Anyone knows any solution to this?


----------



## EchelonXIII

I'm actually thinking about selling mine...but only if I get a very very good price (see: original retail price) for it, which is not that crazy thinking it's a whole of a lot better then what you get from Indonesia these days.

I got mine from a very close friend of the family who's mainly a bass guy... And it's been unused for the past decade... it even has the matching plastic on the back covers from when it came out of the factory. It's new... not like new, not mint, just damn new. I wanted to play the everliving crap out of it, but as you might, or might not have seen, I've got myself a Regius...which obviously gets a bit more attention.

If anyone is interested, hit me up! I'm based in Europe. I've got quality DSLR made pictures availible


----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm sure they're great and I like the specs and everything, but I just don't _want _one.

They're kind of... boring. I have a soft spot for the RGA321 though, maybe just because it's blue.


----------



## aciek_l

Quick question regarding pickup spacing:
F-Spaced for the bridge and regular for the neck, or both F-Spaced?


----------



## Kobalt

aciek_l said:


> Quick question regarding pickup spacing:
> F-Spaced for the bridge and regular for the neck, or both F-Spaced?


Both will work fine, but I would go with the former.


----------



## kevdes93

f spaced bridge and normal neck should be good, thats what i did when i changed pups on my first RGA


----------



## aciek_l

Thanks! So, DiMarzio Titans should be on the way this week. ]:->


----------



## InCasinoOut

Got my locking Gotohs in the mail and installed them! My first locking set ever, and I already want to upgrade my other RGA too. Also got my Yamaha HS5s with stands and Mopads last week. All in time for the new HD500 firmware and model packs too!

So far my VLF has been modded with Dimarzio Titans, a 500k volume pot, Dunlop straplocks, and the Gotoh Magnum locks. Next to install is a Dimarzio multi-pole switch so I can go bridge-series/bridge-parallel/outermost coils/neck-parallel/neck-series. I already have it, just need to drop the stuff off at my tech buddy's house!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Later on in the video JB from August Burns Red states that Ibanez recently custom built him this guitar. I found it interesting because I'm surprised that they used (maybe at JB's request?) the old Gibraltar bridge instead of using the newest version. 

Thought the RGA fanatics would appreciate this.

Six-String Stories with August Burns Red - Alternative Press


----------



## nicktao

sigh...


----------



## Jake

Just picked up another rga321f for $699. The market is there if you look hard enough.

My band now owns 6 rga prestiges somehow 

NGD Friday probably


----------



## nicktao

Nice! I had one a few weeks ago also.


----------



## nicktao

Just a heads up, GC has an RGA 121 in NTF. I'd pick it up, but I've got something else coming in.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Amazing workhorse!


----------



## Adam Djentsen

Bought my RGA121 NTF for $800 new back in 2008, it's been my main guitar ever since. Immediately replaced the stock pups with a Duncan JB/Jazz set, which were great. Now it has a Bareknuckle Aftermath bridge and Painkiller neck, absolutely wonderful combo tbh. 

My buddy picked up an RGA321F this summer for the same $800, so now it has the Duncans. It was fun putting the old pickups in basically same model guitar and having my "old guitar" again lol. The 321 has a glossy neck finish though, I was rather disappointed. 

RGA121 will be mine till I die, pretty sure. Fantastic guitar, and I can't imagine getting a better guitar for $800 new. Lucked out.


----------



## bnzboy

just got a 121 from a local pawnshop. I am planning to put in Dimarzio PAF Pros for both bridge and neck.


----------



## nicktao

bnzboy said:


> just got a 121 from a local pawnshop. I am planning to put in Dimarzio PAF Pros for both bridge and neck.



Same here, how much did you pick it up for? Got mine for around 650, but it was bone stock.



Also, there's an RGA321 on eBay that ends in a day or so. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-Prestige-RGA321FBX/261995045536?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29981%26meid%3D413ed43901d24f9396b559305ebb320c%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D171838112682


----------



## bnzboy

nicktao said:


> Same here, how much did you pick it up for? Got mine for around 650, but it was bone stock.



100% Stock for 700. Some might say I have overpaid for it but I don't really care as it came in good condition (with some minor dings and scratches) and I know finding this model locally is a challenge already. I always need to try a new guitar before I buy it (PRS Holcomb was an exception) so ordering one via ebay was not an option.


----------



## Chiba666

Hi guys,

SO many great guitars in this thread.

If any of you EU guys are ever lookign at moving any of you RGAs on then please get in touch. These things are hard to come by these days.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Whites on red.






Do you reckon what's best with VLF and TKF ? I'm thinking creams on TKF..


----------



## bnzboy

I'll be putting in duncan black winter in the bridge and see how it goes


----------



## InCasinoOut

Enter Paradox said:


> Whites on red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you reckon what's best with VLF and TKF ? I'm thinking creams on TKF..



sup!


----------



## Enter Paradox

InCasinoOut said:


> sup!



 sup bruh 

What are those pups ? Just changed into white Evos and loving it so far

I have another 2 RGA's with new pups soon too !


----------



## InCasinoOut

Enter Paradox said:


> sup bruh
> 
> What are those pups ? Just changed into white Evos and loving it so far
> 
> I have another 2 RGA's with new pups soon too !



D-Activator in the bridge and Gravity Storm in the neck. I like them a lot. A nice contrast to the Titan set I have in my other VLF. Leads on the Gravity Storm are especially sexy and just liquid-like.


----------



## Jake

This hurts my head.
Ibanez RGA121 Prestige Team J Craft Modded Customized | eBay


----------



## kevdes93

That poor RGA


----------



## nicktao

Dude I was just looking at that! I'm guessing you have RGA as a saved search on eBay? 
Some people man... Absolutely destroyed that guitar 


But then there's this: https://reverb.com/item/984750-modded-ibanez-rga121-2007-natural-w-case

Dude wants over 900 at least. I messaged him and he was like "it is what it is man" 

.... me


Here's something to cheer everybody up: http://imgur.com/a/LBoYX


That GC RGA came in and man is it awesome. The mahogany is gorgeous and it sounds fantastic even with the old cruddy strings it had on. I just finished sanding and applying some linseed oil. Can't wait to get it finished!


----------



## Jake

Nah don't have it saved just tend to look around quite frequently haha

Although you'd think I would with how many of them I've had/come across 

That new RGA is looking sick though Nick!


----------



## nicktao

Yo dudes, there's an RGA121 in crushed deep ocean at GC for 600! No hardcase though. :/

Anyway, here are some pics: - Album on Imgur


----------



## Pikka Bird

nicktao said:


> But then there's this: https://reverb.com/item/984750-modded-ibanez-rga121-2007-natural-w-case
> 
> Dude wants over 900 at least. I messaged him and he was like "it is what it is man"
> 
> .... me



Is that unreasonable? Good condition with some rather expensive aftermarket gear installed...

Good score on the GC one, btw.


----------



## shred-o-holic

This is such a wonderful thread. I've had my RGA121 for years and recently had it fret leveled by my old drummer at Dean in Tampa. It plays so amazing. I repainted (attempted to) it myself a few years back as the VLF had worn off badly. I didn't do the best of jobs but it's an OK looking dark brown. I have streaks and smears on the side of the guitar but I didn't care as you can't see them unless you turn the guitar up close. Anyway I have been playing my Schecter SLS and Hellraiser Hybrid so much that I was considering selling it. But after I picked it up the other day and started playing it I definitely have pause to do so. I have a Titan in the bridge which I would say sounds pretty good but I'm thinking to maybe go the BlackHawk route or the EMG 57/66 option as both those pickup setups rule in other guitars I own. Also the Planet Wave locking tuners have always been a plus. Unless I sell it lol.....but that neck....that neck!!


----------



## Burtallica

Love Love LOVE my RGA, it's my go-to guitar among some much more expensive ones I own. I threw a set of JB/Jazz SD's in it and it just screams. I don't think I'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## Arsenal12

Pikka Bird said:


> Is that unreasonable? Good condition with some rather expensive aftermarket gear installed...



He's asking $1100 for it on Reverb. It's nice and has a some cool stuff on it but I do think that's a bit much. Love the Hipshot open locking tuners on there though.. didn't know if they fit that guitar.


----------



## nicktao

Arsenal12 said:


> He's asking $1100 for it on Reverb. It's nice and has a some cool stuff on it but I do think that's a bit much. Love the Hipshot open locking tuners on there though.. didn't know if they fit that guitar.



They don't actually, he installed the hipshot UMP. It's what I'm doing to mine as well.


----------



## bnzboy

black winter ordered. going to take off the tone pot + 5 way. I might take the volume off while im at it and install a killswitch instead. one trick pony babyyyyy. people might cringe looking at my post. Yes I am limiting myself with only one option but that is how I feel at the moment. maybe maybe I will install something wildly different for a neck pickup like a dual lipstick pickup


----------



## Dentom79

I've gone full circle guys, I started expanding my RGA collection!

So for 7 years now, I have owned this beautiful VLF:





And as of today, I'm also the owner of this CDR RGA121:





But that is not all, next week I will also be receiving a NTF RGA121.
Sad thing is that I could have had the complete collection already, if I hadn't sold my CDO RGA121. But I will find another one!


----------



## nicktao

bnzboy said:


> black winter ordered. going to take off the tone pot + 5 way. I might take the volume off while im at it and install a killswitch instead. one trick pony babyyyyy. people might cringe looking at my post. Yes I am limiting myself with only one option but that is how I feel at the moment. maybe maybe I will install something wildly different for a neck pickup like a dual lipstick pickup



If you're going that route, I would do the exact opposite of what this dude decided to do: Ibanez RGA121 Prestige Team J Craft Modded Customized | eBay


----------



## bnzboy

nicktao said:


> If you're going that route, I would do the exact opposite of what this dude decided to do: Ibanez RGA121 Prestige Team J Craft Modded Customized | eBay



 man I can't used to seeing a single pickup in that format..


----------



## BoredomKills

nicktao said:


> Yo dudes, there's an RGA121 in crushed deep ocean at GC for 600! No hardcase though. :/
> 
> Anyway, here are some pics: - Album on Imgur



Did someone already snag this? Cant find it anywhere


----------



## Jake

So this happened today. With horizongeetar93 and my babies.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Arsenal12 said:


> He's asking $1100 for it on Reverb. It's nice and has a some cool stuff on it but I do think that's a bit much. Love the Hipshot open locking tuners on there though.. didn't know if they fit that guitar.



Don't know, man... Lundgren, BKP and Hipshot is expensive. It's not a steal but I don't think it seems like a rip. I don't know your market, though.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I know some people are used to buying these for 500ish, but point is these were 1k when they were out brand new. If I ever find a dead mint one and it's around 1k I wouldn't feel ripped off buying it but if you want to find a beat up one for less that doesn't mean it's horribly priced.


----------



## Dentom79

Dentom79 said:


> I've gone full circle guys, I started expanding my RGA collection!
> 
> So for 7 years now, I have owned this beautiful VLF:
> http://i.imgur.com/v9QGl5L.jpg?1
> 
> And as of today, I'm also the owner of this CDR RGA121:
> http://i.imgur.com/lXYAr96.jpg
> 
> But that is not all, next week I will also be receiving a NTF RGA121.
> Sad thing is that I could have had the complete collection already, if I hadn't sold my CDO RGA121. But I will find another one!



And as promised, here is my 2005 RGA121 NTF!









It is in absolute mint condition, the satin finish is still matte which is awesome! The top on this thing is one of the most dramatically grained pieces of maple that I've seen on a RGA121, love it.

The only thing that will have to change ASAP, are the pickups.
While the bridge pickup is actually very good, I can not get over the look of them, really cheapens the guitar imo.

I'm looking to get a pair of Bareknuckle Aftermaths for this one. What do you think, would matte black covers with hex screws look good on this guitar? (Example:http://i.imgur.com/VUE5E.jpg)


----------



## nicktao

I've got nailbombs in that exact config coming in for my NTF right now actually.


----------



## canuck brian

I have an RGA121 that i put a set of black battleworn Aftermaths into. Really nice sounding.

I'm probably going to route a JEM handle in it and cover it in a floral print....and change the fretboard.


----------



## Dentom79

nicktao said:


> I've got nailbombs in that exact config coming in for my NTF right now actually.


Could you as soon as you installed that set, post pictures! Many thanks!



canuck brian said:


> I have an RGA121 that i put a set of black battleworn Aftermaths into. Really nice sounding.
> 
> I'm probably going to route a JEM handle in it and cover it in a floral print....and change the fretboard.


And I will need pictures of your guitar now and once it's done too!


----------



## Jake

Got the juggernaut for my 321 this morning. Had to trim the tabs a little to fit in the cavity and then...not deep enough for it to be adjusted properly 

So I'm gonna have to make the route deeper by a few mm's I suppose to get that all sorted out, plus my volume pot exploded so I'm waiting for a better bkp 550k pot to get here now. I had this issue with some dimarzio once before so it's not the end of the world but still, slightly annoying haha


----------



## canuck brian

Jake said:


> Got the juggernaut for my 321 this morning. Had to trim the tabs a little to fit in the cavity and then...not deep enough for it to be adjusted properly
> 
> So I'm gonna have to make the route deeper by a few mm's I suppose to get that all sorted out, plus my volume pot exploded so I'm waiting for a better bkp 550k pot to get here now. I had this issue with some dimarzio once before so it's not the end of the world but still, slightly annoying haha



If its' teh bridge pickup, my bridge pickup cavity had a wooden ledge right int he middle of the route. I routed it out and the pickup depth works now. Before the screws that protrude from the back of the pickup were stopping on it.


----------



## Jake

canuck brian said:


> If its' teh bridge pickup, my bridge pickup cavity had a wooden ledge right int he middle of the route. I routed it out and the pickup depth works now. Before the screws that protrude from the back of the pickup were stopping on it.


Yupp that's definitely the problem here as well. It might have even been my old 321 that had this problem before because of the stupid route ledge. 

But other than being approximately a meter too high right now it'll be nice in here


----------



## MiPwnYew

Here's my RGA121 I've had for a few years. Not letting this one go anytime soon!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MiPwnYew said:


> Here's my RGA121 I've had for a few years. Not letting this one go anytime soon!



beauty! what locking tuners are those?


----------



## Underworld

Aaaannnnddd looks like a have a RGA121 vlf on the way


----------



## bnzboy

received a black winter bridge.. forgot to order in an F-space format so I had to return and order again lol now I am thinking if I should just install a crunch lab I have instead


----------



## MiPwnYew

AkiraSpectrum said:


> beauty! what locking tuners are those?



They were on it when I got it, but they are Planet Wave auto-trimming locking tuners. They seem to work good and they cut the strings on their own when you start tuning up, pretty nifty.


----------



## nicktao

Hey guys, a CDO RGA is up at GC for 600. Also a 7620 for 400.


----------



## Jake

Ooo that CDO is nearby 

Not that I'm buying anymore rga's anytime soon haha I have enough. 

It's gonna be another PRS or a balls to the wall Kiesel here soon enough


----------



## nicktao

So the BKPs came in. Now I have to figure out how to install them haha. I kinda want to get the camo covered warpigs. With those this thing will look like a B6.

Here are some pics: http://imgur.com/a/Utkmy

I actually really regret sending back that RGA321 now. I could have maybe refinished it and gotten that gash out.


----------



## Adam Djentsen

Dentom79 said:


> I'm looking to get a pair of Bareknuckle Aftermaths for this one. What do you think, would matte black covers with hex screws look good on this guitar? (Example:http://i.imgur.com/VUE5E.jpg)



I can't speak for the aftermath neck, since I have a painkiller, but the aftermath bridge sounds meeean in this guitar. It's a tad "brittle" and one dimensional clean, but it is a mean riff machine dirty.


----------



## ryanscott6

I had one for awhile. It was probably my favorite fixed bridge Ibanez that I've ever played.


----------



## Dentom79

nicktao said:


> So the BKPs came in. Now I have to figure out how to install them haha. I kinda want to get the camo covered warpigs. With those this thing will look like a B6.
> 
> Here are some pics: RGA - Album on Imgur
> 
> I actually really regret sending back that RGA321 now. I could have maybe refinished it and gotten that gash out.



Looks great, man!
I just placed an order at Bare Knuckle myself.
Did some more research and decided that I Nailbombs would be more my think instead of Aftermaths.

So I got a matching pair with the Ceramic Nailbomb in the bridge, aged nickel cover with black hex bolts. They should blend in nicely with the worn gibraltar bridge.


----------



## Spicypickles

There is a sparkly black RGA121 up on GC's website for 599. Just a heads up


----------



## mystix

Doesn't come with case though. 

I can't believe how much people are asking for these


----------



## kevdes93

Right? There's 2 on reverb for a thousand freakin dollars. I've owned 2 and never paid more than 600


----------



## mystix

kevdes93 said:


> Right? There's 2 on reverb for a thousand freakin dollars. I've owned 2 and never paid more than 600





Exactly. I have owned 5 of these and never paid more than $550


----------



## nicktao

It's so frustrating. I sent them a message asking them for their best price and one guy said that it's actually worth more than his asking price of 1.1k because it's a "Japanese made instrument" and Ibanez doesn't make them anymore.

Sigh.


----------



## RevelGTR

Yeah, prices have gotten CRAZY on these. People are asking upwards of $1000 for ones in okay condition.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given all the internet hype behind the guitar nowadays, it isn't surprising.

Same thing happened with CBS-era Fenders and Norlin-era Gibsons. You couldn't pay to give them away back in the day. Now, you can sell a '79 Strat for $1500 and a Norlin LPC for $2500.


----------



## wannabguitarist

.Both RGA121s I've played fondly stand out as some of the best guitars I have ever played but I will never own one at this point. I just can't justify buying a used guitar that costs more than it did new


----------



## Underworld

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given all the internet hype behind the guitar nowadays, it isn't surprising.
> 
> Same thing happened with CBS-era Fenders and Norlin-era Gibsons. You couldn't pay to give them away back in the day. Now, you can sell a '79 Strat for $1500 and a Norlin LPC for $2500.





*cough*blackmachine*cough*


----------



## bnzboy

installing Black Winter bridge. review coming up soon


----------



## Dentom79

So I got my Bareknuckle Nailbombs last week, they really surpassed my expectation sound-wise and build-wise.
As expected, we did have to cut the mounting feet to fit the very narrow pickup routing of the RGA121. And we also had to slightly dent the corners on the backside of the pickups in order for them to fit.

But the end-result is spectacular:

















And the whole family hanging together:






Sound-wise it fixes everything the stock V7-V8 pickups lacked. The low-end is very defined and with a lot of oomph. and the high-end is clear without being brittle. I know that sounds very cliche. but it's just that good.


Oh and I also changed the cheap replacement strap buttons to the original Cosmo Black ones!


----------



## demorior

Just got my second RGA121 from gatesofcarnage.
Thanks again!

Going to stain the one on the right. Purple maybe?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

demorior said:


> Just got my second RGA121 from gatesofcarnage.
> Thanks again!
> 
> Going to stain the one on the right. Purple maybe?



Purple stain would be killer!


----------



## mystix

I was thinking of doing purple sparkle on mine


----------



## bnzboy

Finally got my guitar back with Blackwinter Bridge! I only played for 20 mins but man am I glad the stock bridge pickup has been replaced! It sounds a lot fuller and more aggressive. 






p.s wish all of you spectators all the best! hopefully the price will go down and more people can afford RGA 121... better yet Ibanez to reissue it. It might be unlikely but one can only wish.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

demorior said:


> Just got my second RGA121 from gatesofcarnage.
> Thanks again!
> 
> Going to stain the one on the right. Purple maybe?



Glad to see she made it safe! Great guitar, just never quite bonded with it, your S should be on my doorstep tomorrow!


----------



## gatesofcarnage

And purple stain would be total badassary


----------



## anunnaki

demorior said:


> Just got my second RGA121 from gatesofcarnage.
> Thanks again!
> 
> Going to stain the one on the right. Purple maybe?








I was bored haha


----------



## demorior

anunnaki said:


> I was bored haha



hahaha nice!
yeah i'm thinking something to similar to that. maybe a burst edge?
it's going to be a couple months though. going on tour so i won't be able to
work on it till after.


----------



## nicktao

Yo dudes, an RGA121 TKF is up on GC. I've just picked up one too many guitars recently to rationalize picking it up. Seems like a really good deal actually with the locking tuners and pup upgrade. No case unfortunately. 

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Ibanez/Prestige-RGA121-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## mbardu

nicktao said:


> Yo dudes, an RGA121 TKF is up on GC. I've just picked up one too many guitars recently to rationalize picking it up. Seems like a really good deal actually with the locking tuners and pup upgrade. No case unfortunately.
> 
> Used Ibanez Prestige RGA121 Solid Body Electric Guitar | Guitar Center



Just know that 'good' condition on GC actually means 'pretty sh*tty' in practice


----------



## Enter Paradox

Refinished the TKF into tung oil flat. Alpha and Omega. Best sounding RGA out of 3, second best playing after my CDR (DiMarzio Evos). VLF now awaits new pup - Lundgrens maybe ??


----------



## DarkNe0

Alright, so I've got my eyes on an RGA321F SPB and wanted to ask you guys how it compares to a JP6 BFR and also on how it holds its own.

The RGA is selling for $1200 with an SD Custom 5/Jazz combination and I've got a deal on a BFR for $1500. If the difference is huge in quality between those two I'd rather pay $300 extra but I've been GASing so hard for an RGA and wanted to here from someone who's got more experience!


----------



## bnzboy

DarkNe0 said:


> Alright, so I've got my eyes on an RGA321F SPB and wanted to ask you guys how it compares to a JP6 BFR and also on how it holds its own.
> 
> The RGA is selling for $1200 with an SD Custom 5/Jazz combination and I've got a deal on a BFR for $1500. If the difference is huge in quality between those two I'd rather pay $300 extra but I've been GASing so hard for an RGA and wanted to here from someone who's got more experience!



I own both RGA121 and EBMM JP6. Both of them are great guitars but JP6's neck is very very thin to the point I can't play for too long.


----------



## kevdes93

1200 is about 400$ more than you should pay for a 321 imho


----------



## nicktao

Go for the BFR if it's that cheap. The RGA is way overpriced.


----------



## nicktao

FML. An NTF RGA 121 is up on GC with case for 650. I literally just spent whatever I had on another Ibby, but I think a lot of you guys will dig my choice. 

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Ibanez/RGA-121NTF-Natural-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## DarthV

DarkNe0 said:


> Alright, so I've got my eyes on an RGA321F SPB and wanted to ask you guys how it compares to a JP6 BFR and also on how it holds its own.
> 
> The RGA is selling for $1200 with an SD Custom 5/Jazz combination and I've got a deal on a BFR for $1500. If the difference is huge in quality between those two I'd rather pay $300 extra but I've been GASing so hard for an RGA and wanted to here from someone who's got more experience!



So is the 321 mint and the BFR beat to hell? At those prices and if both are in the same condition, the BFR is the better buy. You'll also have to think about fixed vs non-locking floating trem, painted vs close to raw necks etc etc.

As for quality? The reason why so many people love the RGAs, they are great guitars and have awesome used prices. Quality difference between Ibby prestiges and EBMM is pretty small.


----------



## onefingersweep

Does anyone know of a good quality 3-way switch for the 121? Don't know which one to get since the cavity is really shallow, not sure which switches fit since most of them doesn't give out the dimensions.


----------



## mystix

DarthV said:


> As for quality? The reason why so many people love the RGAs, they are great guitars and have awesome used prices. Quality difference between Ibby prestiges and EBMM is pretty small.



I respectfully disagree with that statement. I've owner over a dozen Ibanez prestige guitars. And while they played great and are made well, music man quality is a lot higher. Especially the bfr stuff.


----------



## kevdes93

I'll be joining the club for the 3rd time this coming week! Found a crushed deep ocean in excellent condition (supposedly) on guitar centers used site today for a good price. The notes on the page said it was a color not available in the states, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## kevdes93

Made a little collage of all my past RGAs, the CDO is new and will be getting a proper NGD this week!


----------



## untitled164

I planned on making a NGD thread about a month ago when I finally got my hands on one, but wanted to wait until my modifications had been finished.

Got the dark violin colour, stuck some white SD Distortions in there, and put all new electronics to go with it. I just need to plug the spare hole where the tone was.

The SDs REALLY ....ing scream in the RGA, and the white goes really well with the dark wood finish. Was gutted to find out that Ibanez have some brand new models for 2016 coming (one of which is a new RGA) that are all insanely beautiful. But I can't complain about the RGA at all. The playability is something else. I have no idea why they doscontinued it.


----------



## Jake

Nice! Is that CDO the one that was up on GC used? I almost grabbed it if so but decided I'll just hold out for a Bowen model


----------



## kevdes93

Yep that's the one! I told myself I'd only get another 121 if I could somehow get one in CDO and lo and behold one popped up. It was really nerve wracking getting it though, it was packed terribly by guitar center. Ups crushed the bottom of the box and the gig bag was LOOSE SLIDING AROUND IN THE BOX. Literally a few newspapers and a sheet of bubble wrap was protecting it. I held my breath opening the gig bag but it's absolutely mint. Like totally new, plastic still on the covers. Might as well be new old stock. An RGAngel was watching over my guitar haha  

It's really tough capturing the finish well in pictures, I'm gonna try and get some good ones tomorrow and hopefully a full NGD will follow.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Just thought I'd leave my FS listing here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/303788-ibanez-rga121-w-upgrades.html

I love this guitar, it's in absolutely amazing shape, but I have other toys that need to be paid off (coughstrandbergcough). Shoot me offers!


----------



## kevdes93

Mint CDO on ebay for 600 buy it now

Ibanez Prestige RGA121H Sparkle Japan Custom Shop Mint | eBay


----------



## aneurysm

Hi Guys,

i know this Thread is about the RGA121. But what be a good Price for a 321f in great Condition and stock PU´s ?
I could get one near by me so that would be a great Chance for me !

THANKS !


----------



## kevdes93

I typically see 321s go for 1000 to 1200 depending on condition and upgrades


----------



## untitled164

Can any of you lovelies point me in the right direction for the correct replacement jack for an RGA121? When I got mine, it was making a terrible noise and when I left it with a tech to chuck in the new pickups and find the problem, he said the jack was cream crackered. He fixed it up, but it's still a little noisy so I'm just gonna grab a new one and solder it in.

Also, what kinda of tools will I need to get it out (sorry, I'm rubbish at this).


----------



## Jake

untitled164 said:


> Can any of you lovelies point me in the right direction for the correct replacement jack for an RGA121? When I got mine, it was making a terrible noise and when I left it with a tech to chuck in the new pickups and find the problem, he said the jack was cream crackered. He fixed it up, but it's still a little noisy so I'm just gonna grab a new one and solder it in.
> 
> Also, what kinda of tools will I need to get it out (sorry, I'm rubbish at this).



3JK1U14DZ - Output Jack Barrel Type | Hoshino U.S.A. - Ibanez

Here it is directly from Ibanez, but if you just search for Ibanez barrel jack it should come up other places maybe for cheaper 

As for removing it I cant remember how I did it last time but I feel like it wasn't difficult at all  I think the washer might just unscrew and you can pull it out but don't quote me on that. I have dismantled 3 rga's now but still


----------



## triski

I just got an RG321f for about $650, is that a good deal? It's in good condition and come with OHC
The guitar is still on the way though


----------



## InCasinoOut

triski said:


> I just got an RG321f for about $650, is that a good deal? It's in good condition and come with OHC
> The guitar is still on the way though



Hell yeah that's a good deal if it's in good condition like you say. That's still cheaper than what I paid for both of my RGA121s.


----------



## TGOD

I can't fathom how I haven't gotten my hands on an RGA121 yet. It's a truly sad realization.


----------



## kevdes93

triski said:


> I just got an RG321f for about $650, is that a good deal? It's in good condition and come with OHC
> The guitar is still on the way though



That's a killer deal man, I really need a 321f next


----------



## triski

anyone replaced the tuners with schaller m6 locking? is it a direct replacement of the stock tuners? 

Schaller Locking 6-In-Line Guitar Machines | stewmac.com


----------



## Vletrmx

Has anyone here done the bar magnet swap mod for the stock V7/V8s? I'm thinking of doing the swap (A5 in the V7 and ceramic in the V8) or maybe an A8 in the V8. How do the A8s fare in medium output pickups like the V7/V8s?

Thanks!


----------



## cult

For the Europeans looking for one...

Ibanez Prestige RGA 121 H CDO


----------



## rg7420

Which locking tuners fit this guitar without any extra drilling or modification?


----------



## kevdes93

Gotoh MGTs


----------



## Emil357

Also this one for European customers looking the the ruby RGA121H 
sound aktuell - IBANEZ RGA 121 H CDR w/c "Sonderpreis"


----------



## Passtheapathy

Found an apparently completely mint RGA121 on Reverb and had to pick it up. $880. Seemed like a pretty good price for this guitar in this condition, all things considered. 

https://reverb.com/item/1672644-ibanez-prestige-rga121-natural

I'm interested to see if this guitar lives up to the hype! I swore my Juggernaut HT6 would be my last 6-string, but this guitar was too tempting.


----------



## GravityBW

I had one of these in the "violin finish." It was a beautiful guitar and one of my favorite instruments I've ever owned. I learned how to play guitar with it. Unfortunately, my apartment was broken into several years ago and it was stolen, along with most of my other guitars. This is the only one I still really think about sometimes. I really miss that guitar.


----------



## triski

too lazy to make a separate NGD thread so I'll just post here.

Finally got my RGA321F , this thing is really a beast!
Even with the stock pickups I found they're really tight with really good clarity, so I'll just leave it as it is.
On my list are Gotoh locking tuners & graphtech nut.

some pics:


----------



## aciek_l

Never seen top like this in RGAs!  Looks great with zebra pickups. Someone was taking real good care of this guitar. 
I'm just about to make a payment for 121H CDR. Again...


----------



## triski

aciek_l said:


> Never seen top like this in RGAs!  Looks great with zebra pickups. Someone was taking real good care of this guitar.
> I'm just about to make a payment for 121H CDR. Again...



Thanks! Actually the pickups are stock dimarzio ibz with really thin stickers 
Congrats for the 121H CDR! I would've bought it if I could found one


----------



## kevdes93

That's a beautiful 321! Id really like one in good shape one day to add to the RGA collection


----------



## Enter Paradox

Have all my 3 babies set up, no more further mods just more guitars 






That said I'd want one in Black Onyx, hardly seen those however I'm buying something else first


----------



## Kobalt

Enter Paradox said:


> That said I'd want one in Black Onyx, hardly seen those however I'm buying something else first


Yup, it's my current holy grail. They are a dime and a dozen (and I believe they were not available up here in Canada), but the specs and the looks make me want one pretty damn bad.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Got my RGA121 in! My initial thoughts are:
-the stock pickups are actually quite good! Though I'll throw some BKPs in eventually 
-stock tuners are awful. I already ordered hipshot open gear locking tuners for it. Maybe a graphtec nut too
-I can't believe how often I accidentally "fret out" on the low E string. I play a lot of metal, and when I'm playing fast I will almost always accidentally push the low E off the top of the fretboard. I've literally never had this problem before on any guitar. Are all Ibanez necks like this? Does anyone else have this issue? 

Otherwise, a great guitar!


----------



## kevdes93

Glad you like it! Afraid I can't really help you with your problem though, hopefully someone else can chime in. What finish did you get?


----------



## bnzboy

Passtheapathy said:


> Got my RGA121 in! My initial thoughts are:
> -the stock pickups are actually quite good! Though I'll throw some BKPs in eventually
> -stock tuners are awful. I already ordered hipshot open gear locking tuners for it. Maybe a graphtec nut too



interesting..mine was 100% stock but i had to change the bridge pickup out asap because I hated how it felt (the tone was ok) and yet im still satisfied with the tuner.


----------



## Passtheapathy

bnzboy said:


> interesting..mine was 100% stock but i had to change the bridge pickup out asap because I hated how it felt (the tone was ok) and yet im still satisfied with the tuner.



Interesting! I decided to get a set of Aftermaths with a Tyger cover after all. I was torn between Aftermaths or Juggernauts for this guitar, but I already have an HT6, so Aftermaths it was! 

(Side note: the BGP-USD rate is at 1.39 right now. You can get BKPs from their site at what is essentially a pretty good discount if you live in the US).


----------



## aciek_l

I&#8217;m going to pick up RGA121H CDR with DiMarzio Titans in chrome covers and PW auto-trim tuners today after work. Quite excited!  Should be great bang for the buck and suits my needs for such guitar very well.


----------



## kevdes93

Awesome man, post pics when you get it!

In the meantime, anyone want to trade an NTF for my rgif8?


----------



## Spectivum

Do covered sets and actives fit in the cavities then? I read somewhere that the 321/121 needed to be routed.


----------



## nicktao

Yep, you'd either have to route the cavities or alter the pickups.


----------



## Selkoid

nicktao said:


> Yep, you'd either have to route the cavities or alter the pickups.



Is clipping the pickup mounts sufficient to fit in those circular slots or is a covered pickup just too big for the entire cavity?


----------



## poiuu6

Selkoid said:


> Is clipping the pickup mounts sufficient to fit in those circular slots or is a covered pickup just too big for the entire cavity?



When i installed a covered pickup into the neck all I had to was file some of the pickup tabs and a widen the cavity a tiny bit, not a big job at all


----------



## aciek_l

The bad news is that something very (and more expensive) popped up in a good price, so this might have to go soon. I know.. 

And regarding the cavities - this one have them routed a bit.


----------



## kevdes93

Beautiful man, I need a crushed deep ruby to match my crushed deep ocean


----------



## xvultures

Has anyone swapped the neck on their RGA? I love the sound of the RGA body, but I'm so bored by the neck. Always wanted to find a maple boarded neck to swap out with it, or get a Perle made neck.


----------



## wakjob

Does anyone know what the stud spacing is for those bridges?

I'm having an LP junior built. I'd like to use that bridge/tailpiece.


----------



## GraemeH

wakjob said:


> Does anyone know what the stud spacing is for those bridges?
> 
> I'm having an LP junior built. I'd like to use that bridge/tailpiece.



I make it 82mm;






Natural beauty and over-the-top beuty. Mine with Bare Knuckle Painkiller bridge and DiMarzio Evolution neck.


----------



## wakjob

^
Thank you!


----------



## Kobalt

aciek_l said:


>


Holy CRAP! That's some legendarily clean wiring.

Is that wax on top of the joints?


----------



## aciek_l

Kobalt said:


> Holy CRAP! That's some legendarily clean wiring.
> Is that wax on top of the joints?


I have no idea what it is.  Not was, I believe. More like some kind of special plastic? Like the transparent glue used in eletronics, I forgot it's name...


----------



## Vletrmx

Have any of you guys had issues with using anything above a 52 for the low string with these bridges? I know this comes up time and again, but I haven't been able to find any conclusive answers, other than that the bridge is not designed for it. Even so, I still see people claiming they are using 56s. 

I would like to be able to use a set of 11-56 for Drop C.


----------



## robski92

I used an 11-56 set at one point. It was kind of a pain to get it in the bridge but eventually I got it in. Might just have to fiddle around with it a bit.


----------



## Vletrmx

robski92 said:


> I used an 11-56 set at one point. It was kind of a pain to get it in the bridge but eventually I got it in. Might just have to fiddle around with it a bit.



Did you have any issues with intonation at all?


----------



## robski92

Not that I can remember. I used Daddario 11-56 for reference.

Edit: The only time I had a weird problem was when I used the 10-54 strings from an ernie ball 8 string set. The strings seemed to basically just sit on the frets for some reason. I switched them with daddarios and everything was fine. It was very strange lol. At that point I was using 10-52 for drop C.


----------



## poiuu6

Ive used a 60 before without too much trouble, the only problem is the ball end wont be tight behind the bridge, itll catch on the thicker string. But it worked fine for me without any tuning/intonation issues, just looked a bit odd


----------



## kevdes93

Ive personally never been able to get larger than a .52 in any of my RGAs past and present


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I was able to fit a 54 in my RGA121H CDO without any modifications but that was the maximum. I took it to a guitar builder/tech and he filed the bridge opening for the tailpiece so I could fit a 59 gauge string.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I have no problem getting Ernie Ball and DR .54s in both my RGAs, but I have a feeling a .56 might need some filing.


----------



## Jake

InCasinoOut said:


> I have no problem getting Ernie Ball and DR .54s in both my RGAs, but I have a feeling a .56 might need some filing.



None needed for any of mine


----------



## kevdes93

Got another RGA from our own nicktao yesterday, restrung it and cleaned it up and got in some playtime this morning! Loving the hipshot tuners and the nailbombs, although I think I might switch them out for something else but I'm not sure yet. First and foremost I'll be sending it off to Marty bell for an aqua sparkle 


















This is becoming a serious addiction


----------



## robski92

I need to get one of those Red sparkle or Grey sparkle ones. They look so awesome! I have to post pictures of mine but I have the natural maple one and then the black one. I have a painkiller in the bridge of one of mine that sounds pretty good and then my other has a Distortion/Jazz combo. The jazz sounds amazing in it!


----------



## wakjob

Such a good addiction to have.


----------



## Dodeejeroo

I just got my first RGA121, VLF with a Duncan JB in the bridge and a Pearly Gates in the neck. Love the guitar but not thrilled with the pickups tuned-down, need to find something with some better clarity.


----------



## kevdes93

If anyone cares to know there are 2 NTF finish rga121s on guitar centers used site for 599 and 699 respectively!


----------



## Passtheapathy

I think I'm done upgrading mine. I got it about a month ago and threw in some hipshot open gear locking tuners and Bareknuckle Aftermaths in a Tyger finish and I love the final result! 
The hipshot tuners have made the restringing and tuning process effortless and the guitar overall holds its tuning very well now. The Aftermaths were a killer choice; they have great punch and clarity and seems to mesh well with the mahogany body. I'm just trying to totally get rid of the fret buzz and still have low action; it's difficult to find that sweet spot. 

My first time uploading pics here, this might be weird...


















Edit: yep, didn't work. Lame...


----------



## Dodeejeroo

A pretty clean rga321 with d-activators just landed on reverb, seller is looking for $1k.


----------



## xvultures

F. this thread. I'm buying my RGA121 back from my friend.


----------



## Vletrmx

So as an update, I was finally able to put 11-56s on my RGA. I noticed that you can force the 56 into the slot by tugging and wiggling it with a lot of force (it actually stripped part of the winding towards the ball end). I ended up filing the slot with a needle file in order to get the full string through.

Also, I had to remove the springs from 6th and 3rd string saddles since it was still reading sharp when the saddle was backed up as far as it will go with the springs.

I love this guitar, but it's not a surprise why they discontinued these bridges on later models.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Your intonation will get knocked out way more easily without a spring. I recommend cutting the spring down and reinserting a smaller portion of it.


----------



## kevdes93

Yeah I'm getting ready to order a new Gibraltar plus from Rich and I'm gonna keep my old one to file away at. I really want to keep one with my regular 10-52 and experiment with 11-56 in the other. They did NOT make these bridges with heavy strings in mind unfortunately. Super comfortable bridges though, I've yet to play a comparably nice bridge other than the tight end


----------



## Vletrmx

kevdes93 said:


> Yeah I'm getting ready to order a new Gibraltar plus from Rich and I'm gonna keep my old one to file away at. I really want to keep one with my regular 10-52 and experiment with 11-56 in the other. They did NOT make these bridges with heavy strings in mind unfortunately. Super comfortable bridges though, I've yet to play a comparably nice bridge other than the tight end



I did recently order a new GP bridge, but I ordered it from here: 2GR1CB43K- Gibraltar Plus Bridge- Cosmo Black | Hoshino U.S.A. - Ibanez

It's a little bit cheaper than the $65.00 Rich has listed on his website.


----------



## kevdes93

Good lookin out, thanks man


----------



## Dodeejeroo

WOW, that's awesome that replacements are available so cheap, I'm gonna order a spare just because. Thanks guys!


----------



## xvultures

Welp now that I've got my RGA back I'm thinking about swapping pickups. I'm gonna dump EMGs altogether which are currently an 85/60a. I've read a couple replies talking about Crunchlab/Liquifire sounded really great, and I'm also looking at an Air Zone/Fast Track combo. I've had both those sets in some RGs before, but they were all Basswood. Wondering what kind of difference they'd be in the RGA's mahogany/maple combo. Any thoughts?


----------



## robski92

I think illuminators might sound better than a CL/LQ combo. i have a LQ in the neck of one of mine but it's not wired up. I'll let you know how it sounds once I do!


----------



## Negav

Hello guys, I managed to find and buy a mint stock NTF rga, and I was wondering if you guys could guide me to some pickups that would go well with it. The sound I'm looking for is great cleans while great for distortion. Sorry for the vague description, but any help is appreciated. 

Also if anyone is looking for one I just found one w/ case on guitar center's used list:
Used Ibanez PRESTIGE 121NTF Solid Body Electric Guitar NATRUAL | Guitar Center


----------



## kevdes93

I have a lundgren M6 set in my current RGA and they're the best pickups I've ever had in any guitar, while my last RGA had a alnico nailbomb set. The Nailbombs were good but the lundgrens absolutely killed them for metal tones, and the cleans sound really good too. If you can afford them, I 100% recommend lundgren M6


----------



## Vletrmx

kevdes93 said:


> I have a lundgren M6 set in my current RGA and they're the best pickups I've ever had in any guitar, while my last RGA had a alnico nailbomb set. The Nailbombs were good but the lundgrens absolutely killed them for metal tones, and the cleans sound really good too. If you can afford them, I 100% recommend lundgren M6



Can you describe how the A-Bomb bridge sounded in your RGA? I'm looking to get one in mine, and I'm mostly looking for a medium output pickup that isn't overly aggressive in the mids, but still has a ton of clarity.


----------



## kevdes93

You pretty much summed it up perfectly. medium hot, not too aggressive and very clear. It just wasn't really for me, but it sounds like it'll be perfect for you


----------



## wannabguitarist

What happened to the last couple of posts?


----------



## xvultures

What nuts are you guys throwing on your RGAs? New nut, fret level and tuners are in my RGAs future.


----------



## robski92

Just a heads up, I saw on Guitar Center's used site a RGA321 going for about $780. It also has a Dimarzio Titan in the bridge and Liquifire in the neck.


----------



## icipher

The RGA 121 has the flat 17" radius right? Are they still comfortable for chording or are they more suited to single notes and leads?


----------



## InCasinoOut

icipher said:


> The RGA 121 has the flat 17" radius right? Are they still comfortable for chording or are they more suited to single notes and leads?



It's pretty flat feeling but I have no problem or discomfort doing weird, big jazz chords with all sorts of extensions. String spacing is wider than my semi-hollow Ibanez with the 12" radius too.


----------



## MikeH

robski92 said:


> Just a heads up, I saw on Guitar Center's used site a RGA321 going for about $780. It also has a Dimarzio Titan in the bridge and Liquifire in the neck.



I don't have $780 in play money, and my wife would absolutely kill me...




...but damn if I'm not looking at my savings account right now.


----------



## Metropolis

I know a guy who owns four RGA121's in different colors. All in good condition, with pickups swapped and he's willing to sell three of them. It's my secret source for these guitars  If the money wasn't issue right now...


----------



## xvultures

robski92 said:


> Just a heads up, I saw on Guitar Center's used site a RGA321 going for about $780. It also has a Dimarzio Titan in the bridge and Liquifire in the neck.




This is tempting as heck. I just sold one of my handguns, but I don't want to mix my hobby funds  What do RGA321's usually go for? This a steal?


----------



## robski92

I've usually seen them go for around $1,000 lately. It is extremely tempting lol.


----------



## atticus1088

robski92 said:


> Just a heads up, I saw on Guitar Center's used site a RGA321 going for about $780. It also has a Dimarzio Titan in the bridge and Liquifire in the neck.



I actually already bought and returned that RGA321. It's got the upgraded locking Gotoh tuners, a liquifire and a covered nickel Titan. The condition of it was pretty good, except for a ding on the headstock, a scratch on the metal truss rod cover, and some of the truss rod cover screws were stripped.

I ultimately returned it, because I felt like it needed a fret level and crown, and I didn't want to sink the money into it. The frets aren't worn down at all, but to get the action where I wanted it, I was getting a ton of buzz specifically on the D and A strings (E standard tuning). Mind you I have two RGA121's currently and I've played a bunch of rga321s. That one just didn't have the mojo that my 121's have.

The total cost for that guitar was about $850 which includes tax and shipping. Typically, if you're patient you can find RGA321's around 800-1200 all depending on condition. I've had four RGA321's, three RGA121's, and one RGA420Z.


----------



## JohnTanner

Have my very first RGA121 NTF with BKP Aftermaths on it's way from Virginia right now, Should have it by Tuesday next week. Beyond excited!!


----------



## gabofrison

TheAmercanLow said:


> I have one in Violin Flat with a Full Shred in the neck and a Super 3 in the bridge and Sperzel locking tuners. It's honestly my favorite of the Ibby's i own. If I were you, I wouldn't sell it.




Have you had to route the holes? I'm thinking of installing the sperzel myself but I don't want to do anything with the holes. Do they fit?


----------



## robski92

> Have you had to route the holes? I'm thinking of installing the sperzel myself but I don't want to do anything with the holes. Do they fit?



I installed Sperzels on RG421 a while ago and I had to drill new holes in. I think there's a specific model of Gotoh locking tuners that are a direct fit though. Someone put the model a few pages back I believe. 



> Have my very first RGA121 NTF with BKP Aftermaths on it's way from Virginia right now, Should have it by Tuesday next week. Beyond excited!!



Congrats man! I bet it will sound killer!


----------



## Passtheapathy

JohnTanner said:


> Have my very first RGA121 NTF with BKP Aftermaths on it's way from Virginia right now, Should have it by Tuesday next week. Beyond excited!!



Ah, yes, I saw that for sale! What a great deal. I have Aftermaths in mine and they sound so good!


----------



## DarthV

gabofrison said:


> Have you had to route the holes? I'm thinking of installing the sperzel myself but I don't want to do anything with the holes. Do they fit?



Pretty sure there was an earlier post in this thread with someone posting about Gotoh locking tuners that were drop-in replacements for the stock machine heads. Gotoh SG381 MG-, I believe (check before ordering!).


----------



## JohnTanner

Passtheapathy said:


> Ah, yes, I saw that for sale! What a great deal. I have Aftermaths in mine and they sound so good!



That's great to hear man. I'm really looking forward to it. Will be my first guitar with Barekuckles in it. Gonna have the biggest 'toner' ever haha


----------



## xvultures

DarthV said:


> Pretty sure there was an earlier post in this thread with someone posting about Gotoh locking tuners that were drop-in replacements for the stock machine heads. Gotoh SG381 MG-, I believe (check before ordering!).



Yas, those should be the ones.

http://g-gotoh.com/international/product/sg381.html

http://www.philadelphialuthiertools...itional-guitar-tuning-machine-6l-cosmo-black/


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bringing it back. Just scored a 121 in the natural for $450 shipped. Been wanting to try one of these for a while.


----------



## yellowv

They are killer guitars and that's a steal of a price.


----------



## wannabguitarist

steinmetzify said:


> Bringing it back. Just scored a 121 in the natural for $450 shipped. Been wanting to try one of these for a while.



I'll give you $475


----------



## robski92

> I'll give you $475



$480!!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

wannabguitarist said:


> I'll give you $475





robski92 said:


> $480!!!!



Might be fielding offers guys...got some wrist problems and just grabbed this to try the neck. If it's too thin it's gotta go and I'll make somebody a deal on it. 

Stoked to try it though, been hearing for years how good these are and it's one guitar I've never even tried.


----------



## wannabguitarist

steinmetzify said:


> Might be fielding offers guys...got some wrist problems and just grabbed this to try the neck. If it's too thin it's gotta go and I'll make somebody a deal on it.
> 
> Stoked to try it though, been hearing for years how good these are and it's one guitar I've never even tried.



$400 and nudes of my girlfriend


----------



## DarthV

Yep, I swapped in a set of the Gotoh locking machine heads and brought into a luthier for some adjustments. It plays amazing now!


----------



## mnemonic

@stieinmetzify - if you really like the guitar but don't jive with the neck, why not see about getting a custom neck made with a profile you like? 

Granted it is kind of a minefield out there, finding someone to make the neck that isn't gonna disappear of the face of the earth, as seems so common with luthiers.


----------



## Metropolis

Getting my first RGA121NTF in next weekend, NGD coming and a little story behind the guitar.


----------



## mcrdsd911

wannabguitarist said:


> $400 and nudes of my girlfriend



SOLD !! HAHA


----------



## Skrapmetal

Metropolis said:


> Getting my first RGA121NTF in next weekend, NGD coming and a little story behind the guitar.



Congrats, you'll love it. 

Just snagged myself a RGA321F to go with the RGA121 I already have.


----------



## max2002

Does anyone know why rga121 is really expensive? I have one that I bought really cheap. I thought it was expensive when I bought it, but after looking how much this thing sold for, then I realized got a really good deal.

But why so expensive though?


----------



## Steinmetzify

max2002 said:


> But why so expensive though?



One of the baddest production guitars on the planet, MIJ, Prestige, hardtail, archtop, plus discontinuation.

Guys that have them know what they're worth, guys that have played them and want them know what they're worth.

I got a good deal on mine, but I'd be willing to pay quite a bit more for a pristine example.

All that said, the guys asking over $1000 are dreaming...


----------



## Skrapmetal

steinmetzify said:


> One of the baddest production guitars on the planet, MIJ, Prestige, hardtail, archtop, plus discontinuation.
> 
> Guys that have them know what they're worth, guys that have played them and want them know what they're worth.
> 
> I got a good deal on mine, but I'd be willing to pay quite a bit more for a pristine example.
> 
> All that said, the guys asking over $1000 are dreaming...



To piggyback... all that stuff he said plus good woods and a great neck. The guitar is extremely comfortable, has great tone from the mix of mahogany and maple, really good fretwork from the factory, comfy bridge, neck volute...

They really aren't that expensive, but the price does seem to have come up a bit in the last couple of years. 

I like 'em enough that I snagged a replacement bridge from Ibanezrules before he ran out of stock just to have as a spare. There aren't any more left from what he told me recently.


----------



## max2002

Well. I mean as a comparison, rga121 vs rg2120x. I definitely pick 2120x. Piezo, lo pro edge, dimarzio, and beatiful finish.

I mean if it's around 500. About right. But lately it's been sold to 700 and up. I bought my 2120x less than $700 and definitely pick that one over rga121.

Would you agree?


----------



## Steinmetzify

max2002 said:


> Well. I mean as a comparison, rga121 vs rg2120x. I definitely pick 2120x. Piezo, lo pro edge, dimarzio, and beatiful finish.
> 
> I mean if it's around 500. About right. But lately it's been sold to 700 and up. I bought my 2120x less than $700 and definitely pick that one over rga121.
> 
> Would you agree?



I wouldn't personally, but I'm a hardtail guy thru and thru. I get your point though. I think the 121 is a stepping stone for guys that have been used to hardtails, like me. I played Hipshots and Les Pauls for years and this is the first Ibanez I'm comfortable with. Been seeing a few NGDs for 121s on a couple other forums lately, and it's those guys too...hardtail guys switching up to something lighter or better made.


----------



## max2002

When it was brand new, I think it was $900 or something like that? The depreciation is fairly low if it's still sold at $700, compare to top of the line rgt320q that has mrsp over 3000 and recently sold at around less than $1k


----------



## Skrapmetal

max2002 said:


> Well. I mean as a comparison, rga121 vs rg2120x. I definitely pick 2120x. Piezo, lo pro edge, dimarzio, and beatiful finish.
> 
> I mean if it's around 500. About right. But lately it's been sold to 700 and up. I bought my 2120x less than $700 and definitely pick that one over rga121.
> 
> Would you agree?



Nope. You missing the biggest part of the RGA121/321 appeal for those who want them; they are hardtails.


----------



## max2002

Hmm. I got your point. Thanks for your input. Good for me then. I got rga121 for dirt cheap then. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## bnzboy

steinmetzify said:


> One of the baddest production guitars on the planet, MIJ, Prestige, hardtail, archtop, plus discontinuation.
> 
> Guys that have them know what they're worth, guys that have played them and want them know what they're worth.
> 
> I got a good deal on mine, but I'd be willing to pay quite a bit more for a pristine example.
> 
> All that said, the guys asking over $1000 are dreaming...



This was and is the only Ibanez guitar I was able to bond with and appreciate the built quality. The SZ series was a close second.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Skrapmetal said:


> Nope. You missing the biggest part of the RGA121/321 appeal for those who want them; they are hardtails.



Especially when they came out in the early 2000s, the vast majority of Prestige models had trems, possibly even all of them except for the RGAs. I feel like it wasn't until the past few years where Ibanez started listening and offered more Prestige hardtails, even on the S series which until then always had trems.


----------



## Metropolis

Skrapmetal said:


> Congrats, you'll love it.
> 
> Just snagged myself a RGA321F to go with the RGA121 I already have.



Thanks man, and I really do! It has been five weeks since I got the guitar, it feels quite solid and plays really well. It came with SD JB and DiMarzio Humbucker From Helll wich I really don't like. This guitar needs something modern with ceramic magnets 

But there's one problem, intonation cannot be adjusted correctly with 10-52 gauge strings for d-standard. Could cutting springs from intonation screws work? So, the saddle pieces would have to move further from the neck to get it right.


----------



## Vletrmx

Metropolis said:


> But there's one problem, intonation cannot be adjusted correctly with 10-52 gauge strings for d-standard. Could cutting springs from intonation screws work? So, the saddle pieces would have to move further from the neck to get it right.



I cut springs on my 6th and 3rd saddles and it really did wonders for intonation with thicker gauges.


----------



## Metropolis

Vletrmx said:


> I cut springs on my 6th and 3rd saddles and it really did wonders for intonation with thicker gauges.



Okay, thanks for the advice. In my case 1st to 4th should be cut.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Metropolis said:


> Thanks man, and I really do! It has been five weeks since I got the guitar, it feels quite solid and plays really well. It came with SD JB and DiMarzio Humbucker From Helll wich I really don't like. This guitar needs something modern with ceramic magnets
> 
> But there's one problem, intonation cannot be adjusted correctly with 10-52 gauge strings for d-standard. Could cutting springs from intonation screws work? So, the saddle pieces would have to move further from the neck to get it right.



Strange, I have an RGA121H CDO currently in C-Standard/Drop A# with 12-56 gauge strings and don't have any issues with intonation. 
Hopefully shortening the springs will work for you!


----------



## aWoodenShip

Metropolis said:


> But there's one problem, intonation cannot be adjusted correctly with 10-52 gauge strings for d-standard. Could cutting springs from intonation screws work? So, the saddle pieces would have to move further from the neck to get it right.



I'm using 11-56 on mine as well. I ended up just taking the springs out of my 6th and 3rd saddles altogether. One thing that was also a problem was, due to age and the heavier tension my bridge had started to shift forwards as well. The tech I took it to shifted it back and put epoxy around the posts so it wouldn't move anymore.


----------



## Metropolis

aWoodenShip said:


> I'm using 11-56 on mine as well. I ended up just taking the springs out of my 6th and 3rd saddles altogether. One thing that was also a problem was, due to age and the heavier tension my bridge had started to shift forwards as well. The tech I took it to shifted it back and put epoxy around the posts so it wouldn't move anymore.



In this one pole pieces of the bridge are tilted towards the neck, but I think that's how they should be. 

And there is same sort of issues with other RGA121 owners. For example main thing in this case was, that the intonation screws were not fully threaded, and allowing them to move more outwards the neck.
http://www.seymourduncan.com/forum/...onating-a-guitar-with-a-Gibraltar-plus-bridge

I'll look at these issues more closely next time when changing strings. But now I can see why Ibanez discontinued this bridge


----------



## Pikka Bird

aWoodenShip said:


> One thing that was also a problem was, due to age and the heavier tension my bridge had started to shift forwards as well. The tech I took it to shifted it back and put epoxy around the posts so it wouldn't move anymore.


Could you wiggle the posts back and forth? Because I am not sure that fix was needed. I never saw a single 121 that didn't have the bridge tilted forwards from the beginning (including my own). I've been wondering why this is and have come to no other conclusion than it _might_ be because it compensates somewhat for the change in string tension when you raise/lower the bridge so you won't have to retune/reintonate as drastically when fiddling with your string height.


----------



## JohnTanner

^Pikka Bird is correct. Im quite certain the bridge comes stock on an angle like that. I have had my bridge off and didnt notice any signs of wear that would lead me to believe the bridge is being pulled forward.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Pikka Bird said:


> Could you wiggle the posts back and forth? Because I am not sure that fix was needed. I never saw a single 121 that didn't have the bridge tilted forwards from the beginning (including my own). I've been wondering why this is and have come to no other conclusion than it _might_ be because it compensates somewhat for the change in string tension when you raise/lower the bridge so you won't have to retune/reintonate as drastically when fiddling with your string height.


Yeah the posts were moving back and forth and everything. You could actually move the bridge up and down with the strings still on it.


----------



## Metropolis

Today I got the bridge out, and cleaned 12 years worth of "gunk" from it with dish soap. After that soaked it in lock oil. Also shortened the springs to half from what they were. Maintenance also included string change, fret polish, and fretboard oiling. So, guitar is fine now and setup is good.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Hey guys,

I'm about to join the RGA club for the 3rd time soon (RGA321F incoming) and was looking for some pickup advice. In the past I've had a CDR 121H with the V7/V8 magnet swap and had a natural 121 with the CL/LF combo for a good while and it was fine, although they were a bit too high, probably needed to route that piece out of the cavity.

I've had the CL/LF combo in countless guitars (kind of meh about them now), Pegasus/Sentient combo, JB/Jazz, and Juggs and want to try something new this time around. I like to play a bit of everything, not _just_ heavy stuff. I thought about maybe the Alpha/Omega set, but wasn't sure if they would be too hot or too bright with the big maple cap.

What recommendations do you guys have?


----------



## Jake

MiPwnYew said:


> I've had the CL/LF combo in countless guitars (kind of meh about them now), Pegasus/Sentient combo, JB/Jazz, and Juggs and want to try something new this time around. I like to play a bit of everything, not _just_ heavy stuff. I thought about maybe the Alpha/Omega set, but wasn't sure if they would be too hot or too bright with the big maple cap.
> 
> What recommendations do you guys have?


Congrats on the RGA321! I've had 2 of them now and my current one is one of my go to guitars for everything. I had a CL/LF in my first one and it was insanely good. However, I have a juggernaut in my current 321 and it's just perfect, not too hot, not too bassy and does everything I need it to well. 

Of course I think the alpha/omega is a better pickup set than the juggs so take with that what you will, I would probably choose those but they weren't available when I swapped the jugg into my 321.


----------



## InCasinoOut

MiPwnYew said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm about to join the RGA club for the 3rd time soon (RGA321F incoming) and was looking for some pickup advice. In the past I've had a CDR 121H with the V7/V8 magnet swap and had a natural 121 with the CL/LF combo for a good while and it was fine, although they were a bit too high, probably needed to route that piece out of the cavity.
> 
> I've had the CL/LF combo in countless guitars (kind of meh about them now), Pegasus/Sentient combo, JB/Jazz, and Juggs and want to try something new this time around. I like to play a bit of everything, not _just_ heavy stuff. I thought about maybe the Alpha/Omega set, but wasn't sure if they would be too hot or too bright with the big maple cap.
> 
> What recommendations do you guys have?


I really love the Titans I put in my VLF. Quite versatile, not too hot or compressed. You'd end up with something like a poor man's copy of the Jake Bowen sig.


----------



## Enter Paradox

I have one with the Alpha Omega - them riffs are balls. Sounded good, kinda like an all rounder pups to me. Definitely my most played RGA out of the 3


----------



## MiPwnYew

Well, now I have some A/O pups headed my way  lol


----------



## aciek_l

Next week RGA121 NTF will arrive, unfortunately with stock pickups, but suddenly i got a chance to grab PRS Modern Eagle pickups. What do you think about putting them into RGA? ;>


----------



## Robotechnology

aciek_l said:


> Next week RGA121 NTF will arrive, unfortunately with stock pickups, but suddenly i got a chance to grab PRS Modern Eagle pickups. What do you think about putting them into RGA? ;>



Sure, why not. Sounds like it’d be very versatile and not just a metal machine. My 321F has a Jazz and JB in it. I owned two (and a 121ntf) at the same time for a couple of weeks in order to decide which one sounded better. I ended up keeping the SD equipped one because the guitar itself sounded better to me. Most of my A/B tests were of them unplugged. But the SD’s did sound a bit better to me than the stock IBZ/DiMarzio’s and quite a bit better than the 121’s stock V7/V8 combo when I did do my testing through an amp.


----------



## Skrapmetal

aciek_l said:


> Next week RGA121 NTF will arrive, unfortunately with stock pickups, but suddenly i got a chance to grab PRS Modern Eagle pickups. What do you think about putting them into RGA? ;>



If you decide not to go that route you can get by with swapping the magnets between the V7 and V8's., just did it today on a beater RGA121 I snagged (my third). It definitely brought them to life, I was kind of surprised when I found out they put alnico 5 in the bridge and ceramic in the neck.

Not world-beaters, but definitely livable. I'm running BKP's in my other two RGA's (c-Nailbombs, Aftermaths) and I'm not sure my new one is worth spending that kind of money.


----------



## Metropolis

Has anyone found an original Gibraltar Plus replacement bridge for these? Mine is tarnished so much, and I want to replace it. I know that Ibanezrules and Meinl Germany do not have them anymore. And it's very rare find from ebay or reverb if you got luck. Other option would be install an Evertune, but I don't want to spend value of this guitar for a freaking bridge


----------



## InCasinoOut

Metropolis said:


> Has anyone found an original Gibraltar Plus replacement bridge for these? Mine is tarnished so much, and I want to replace it. I know that Ibanezrules and Meinl Germany do not have them anymore. And it's very rare find from ebay or reverb if you got luck. Other option would be install an Evertune, but I don't want to spend value of this guitar for a freaking bridge


I remember years ago seeing that someone retrofit a Schaller 456 fine-tuner bridge to his 121. I dont know if he had to mod anything or if it was a drop-in replacement, but AFAIK, that's the only other bridge I've seen used.

Edit: looks like those are also discontinued like the Gibraltar plus... Only one I found right now is going for $440 on Reverb!


----------



## MiPwnYew

I just took a little polish to both of my Gibraltars and took the thin cosmo finish off. Now they both look brand new, just chrome instead of cosmo.


----------



## Metropolis

InCasinoOut said:


> I remember years ago seeing that someone retrofit a Schaller 456 fine-tuner bridge to his 121. I dont know if he had to mod anything or if it was a drop-in replacement, but AFAIK, that's the only other bridge I've seen used.
> 
> Edit: looks like those are also discontinued like the Gibraltar plus... Only one I found right now is going for $440 on Reverb!



I found some really small pictures, and it looked liked bridge routing have been widened. Matching it to radius is another concern, and seems to be that guitar is otherwise heavily modded too.


----------



## Metropolis

Oops, my bad. Should have watched Ibanezrules more close, they have Gibraltar Plus bridges in stock, actually four of them. They ship to Europe, right? It seems they do, great.


----------



## aciek_l

That's how you make a full circle... 
Some years ago I was looking for a nice, simple, comfortable superstrat and I discovered RGA series. I've found perfect RGA121H, but later I decided to try something else, even more expensive, etc... After ca. four or five years and around 15 guitars, accidentally I've found, I believe most rare, NTF. It felt like a part of my body, not some kind of "thing" to hold in my hands. I refnished it with tru-oil, gave it to luthier to install new frets, I've put Hathor Pickups set (PAF and Zeppelin) and it plays awesome! I love the way it looks, sounds and feel.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Love the re-finish on the top, makes it look real nice!
Congrats!


----------



## Power2theMetal

I owned a RG121H in CDO, and I promptly sold it about a month after I had received it. The guitar played phenomenally and it sounded great within a mix, partly I believe due to the Lundgren pickups. Selling it was regrettable because when I look back on that guitar It truly was a sleeper, and I wish I had kept it. One of the two Ibanez guitars I wish I'd never sold, the other being a 770DX Reissue (I hate middle pups, but the neck on that thing was flawless).


----------



## MiPwnYew

I had a natural RGA121 for a few years and also picked up a CDR 121 for awhile. Ended up selling them both to fund some GAS, but eventually regretted it. Now I have an awesome RGA321 with SD Alpha/Omegas that I'm not letting go lol


----------



## Metropolis

aciek_l said:


> That's how you make a full circle...
> Some years ago I was looking for a nice, simple, comfortable superstrat and I discovered RGA series. I've found perfect RGA121H, but later I decided to try something else, even more expensive, etc... After ca. four or five years and around 15 guitars, accidentally I've found, I believe most rare, NTF. It felt like a part of my body, not some kind of "thing" to hold in my hands. I refnished it with tru-oil, gave it to luthier to install new frets, I've put Hathor Pickups set (PAF and Zeppelin) and it plays awesome! I love the way it looks, sounds and feel.



Super nice! Did you just sand the body and applied the oil, and exactly what kind of tru-oil? I would want to do this too, have pickups with covers, new bridge and fret change or at least fret leveling. Locking tuners too, nothing wrong with stock Gotoh tuners but they make string changes so much easier.


----------



## kevdes93

Power2theMetal said:


> I owned a RG121H in CDO, and I promptly sold it about a month after I had received it. The guitar played phenomenally and it sounded great within a mix, partly I believe due to the Lundgren pickups. Selling it was regrettable because when I look back on that guitar It truly was a sleeper, and I wish I had kept it. One of the two Ibanez guitars I wish I'd never sold, the other being a 770DX Reissue (I hate middle pups, but the neck on that thing was flawless).



weird, that might have been my CDO. I had a mint condition one that I installed an M6 set in a few years back


----------



## aciek_l

Metropolis said:


> Super nice! Did you just sand the body and applied the oil, and exactly what kind of tru-oil? I would want to do this too, have pickups with covers, new bridge and fret change or at least fret leveling. Locking tuners too, nothing wrong with stock Gotoh tuners but they make string changes so much easier.



Yes, that's exactly what I did.  I sanded it by hand with 240, 320, 400, 600, 800 grit sandpapers, and I had some 1500, so used it in the end. It took some patience. 
I used Beretta Tru-Oil (which is, AFAIK, exactly the same product as Birchwood Casey's). 6-7 layers on the body and a bit over 10 on the neck. I also used steel wool 0000 between some of the layers.


----------



## Power2theMetal

kevdes93 said:


> weird, that might have been my CDO. I had a mint condition one that I installed an M6 set in a few years back



Could have been, I picked it up from a guy who lives in TN off of a FB group. This was about a year ago now, I believe.


----------



## Enter Paradox

So I made this.. it burns red


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Enter Paradox said:


> So I made this.. it burns red



Wow that looks awesome! White pickups work with this finish so well. 
Not a fan of the racing stripes but I get that you're channeling JB's vibe from ABR!


----------



## Steinmetzify

It’s time for this to come back around again. Scored one in the NTF finish thanks to SSO. Be here Tuesday; sort of bummed as I got into a savage auto wreck on Friday afternoon and separated my left shoulder; see if I can even play. Still stoked! And hey, Black Winters!




Photo isn’t mine, used the seller’s. @Jake let me know if that’s a problem broheem, I’ll take it down.


----------



## Cheap

steinmetzify said:


> It’s time for this to come back around again. Scored one in the NTF finish thanks to SSO. Be here Tuesday; sort of bummed as I got into a savage auto wreck on Friday afternoon and separated my left shoulder; see if I can even play. Still stoked! And hey, Black Winters!
> 
> View attachment 81084
> 
> 
> Photo isn’t mine, used the seller’s. @Jake let me know if that’s a problem broheem, I’ll take it down.


Sorry to hear about the wreck but congrats on the rga! It will be ready for you once you're in playing shape and will be completely worth that wait if it comes down to it

These are still my favorite from Ibanez after everything theyve put out. Wish I never sold mine


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thanks @Cheap!

I also had one and sold it in the great GAS quest of 2014; I’m on a mission to reacquire the ones that that I let go of that were great.


----------



## Deep Blue

I was just googling pics of 121's this morning. Still love these things and it's on the short list of guitars to acquire someday. I was kind of bummed when JB's sig came out and didn't have the Gibraltar Plus, though I've never played a Plus or a Standard II like the JBBM uses, I just vastly prefer the looks of the Plus.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Deep Blue said:


> I was just googling pics of 121's this morning. Still love these things and it's on the short list of guitars to acquire someday. I was kind of bummed when JB's sig came out and didn't have the Gibraltar Plus, though I've never played a Plus or a Standard II like the JBBM uses, I just vastly prefer the looks of the Plus.



Grab one if you can man, that’s a seriously comfortable bridge plus like you said, it looks great. This’ll be my 2nd 121, they’re seriously great workhorse guitars, on par for me with the ESP Standard Series stuff I’ve had. 

I might try and find a 321f as well, I’ve always loved the looks of that blue.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Showed today; shoulder jacked, could only mess around a few minutes, but feels solid unplugged. See if I can get some time to plug in tomorrow. Thanks @Jake!


----------



## lawizeg

damn that refinish looks good, aciek. i'll have to do that to mine eventually, i have a chip in the finish that bothers me at times (mostly because of how i put it there...).



steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 81214
> 
> 
> Showed today; shoulder jacked, could only mess around a few minutes, but feels solid unplugged. See if I can get some time to plug in tomorrow. Thanks @Jake!



hope you make it to a full recovery m80.


----------



## gunch

Ibanerds tell me about the differences in body thickness between the early RGAs and I guess the 2nd revision??


----------



## Jake

gunch said:


> Ibanerds tell me about the differences in body thickness between the early RGAs and I guess the 2nd revision??


I've owned 7 or 8 RGA121's and 4 RGA321's and they were all thicker than my JBM100 which I guess is the 2nd revision shape they used on the RGA220z and RGA420z. I believe the newer import RGAs are also a bit thinner than the older models.


----------



## gunch

Jake said:


> I've owned 7 or 8 RGA121's and 4 RGA321's and they were all thicker than my JBM100 which I guess is the 2nd revision shape they used on the RGA220z and RGA420z. I believe the newer import RGAs are also a bit thinner than the older models.



And the 2nd version has the little cutaway scoops on the top, right?


----------



## Jake

gunch said:


> And the 2nd version has the little cutaway scoops on the top, right?


Yep


----------



## jokerpanda

hi i just got a great deal over an rg121

sadly the bridge is a little worn off

got a few questions 
it is just me or the bridge and the tuners are diferent color?

i am replating the bridge so it will be just a chrome bridge... then i want a direct swap on the tuners so which ones are a good suggestion?


it came with a 3 way switch and pafs but i ordered some satin chrome titans for the guitar and a dimarzio switch so any diagram or config that might max the potential of the titans????

also got some rosewood knobs for a great look


----------



## Electric Wizard

jokerpanda said:


> hi i just got a great deal over an rg121
> 
> sadly the bridge is a little worn off
> 
> got a few questions
> it is just me or the bridge and the tuners are diferent color?
> 
> i am replating the bridge so it will be just a chrome bridge... then i want a direct swap on the tuners so which ones are a good suggestion?
> 
> 
> it came with a 3 way switch and pafs but i ordered some satin chrome titans for the guitar and a dimarzio switch so any diagram or config that might max the potential of the titans????
> 
> also got some rosewood knobs for a great look



Nice! I just did basically the same thing to mine, same titans and some locking tuners. Gotoh magnum locking tuners are direct replacements. You might have some trouble with the covered titans fitting though. I had to enlarge the corners of the routes to get them to fit. It wasn't too hard but a little scary to be removing material. I wired them to be outer coil splits on position 2 and 4 and both inner coils on position 3, which I think is pretty versatile. The titans have nice split sounds IMO.


----------

